# Poor Responder : Part 63



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Me first me first!!! Aww BUM!  Smileys are cheating Tash!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

pix xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Have a lovey weekend ladies - be thinking of you all


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You too Fishy xxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

crikey another new thread!!!

Just a quickie from me - had a scan yesterday and fortunately MW got it wrong and baby is the right way up! phew! Bad news if you can call it that is that baby is already 6 lb 13 and consultant said it would put on 1 lb every two weeks ish- according to my calculations that makes one rather large baby  Also found out the flavour!!!! But keeping it a secret, however I had guessed right all along!!! - accupuncturist actually had said what it was before scan as apparently he can tell?

Kate / syclett - welcome to team PR. As the others have said I think Lister is supposed to be good for this sort of thing. I originally went to a one protocol fits all clinic and had a rubbish time, then went to jinemed in turkey which was much better!!! Reprofit is also having good results ( ask Steph!)  

Laura hope head ache is better and glad to hear triplets are all such a good size!!!

Mirranda - hope Bobster is still enjoying his solids! Just had BF antenatal course today and sounds rather tricky to me!!!!

Nicks - hope Emily is getting to grips with the bottle now.

Ophelia - congrats on the eggs - hope they are all doing their bit with DH's swimmers!!

Ally droogie LJ Anne and everyone else a big hello (sorry for lack of names and mentions - having trouble remembering everything!)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bugle- Glad scan was all fine, here's to your beautiful big baby xxxxx
Have  a lovely weekend
Anne

off to buy a mew microwave as mine blew up on Wednesday just as I was about to heat up my Oats So Simple !  

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG - hope i havent gotta type all that in again  

Thanx anne cant access my emails at work so will have to wait till i get home   Can you supply ur own drugs at the lister or do you have to go through the clinic does anyone know?

Af is painful and heavy this month  hope we get some good results from bloods its about time we had a bit of luck 

Have a good weekend everyone, will be back on later and read up the thread and will try and find out who everyone is.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

kate i will send you some stuff on pm regarding drugs
but yes, you can shop around

x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi All!

Ally - I love the new pic and your dynamo attitude!  Well done on upping the DHEA and going for it with those herbs!   

Laura - good news on your latest scan!  Sounds like they are all a grand size. Had the little boy caught up?

Tannie - I may be responding too late but it sounds like you did ok with menopur last time; maybe add a little gonal f for some extra zing!  With the immature eggies they may have triggered you too early so I would ask about that during your next cycle.  Your fertilisation rate looks good which is excellent!  

Ophelia - gather it is ET tomorrow. Good luck! 

Lucy - hello; hope you are striving on with the DHEA ready for round 2! 

NicksW - agree it is depressing over all the child abuse. How can people do that 

Pixie - LOADS of women have irregular cycles!  It doesn't mean your tx is going to fail or that you can't get pg naturally.  Please remember that fertility monitors are not foolproof.  I am not sure which hormones yours was testing but remember some women get another oestrogen surge just before AF (which is why you read about women seeing "fertile" mucus at that time).  Sorry the clinics are stating the obvious to you - that is annoying!  

Nix - with acu, I think it is actually nigh on impossible to test whether it helps.  TCM generally does not lend itself to controlled studies because it is premised on treating the "individual" and an acceptance that we are all different. Hence treating everyone the same as is needed in a controlled study goes against its whole menthodology.  There will never be agreement on this but there are an awful lot of success stories with TCM so I would always say go for it. 

Kazzie - glad you met Simon Cowell. I like him too. It is funniest when he deals with Americans cos they are always so outraged at his lack of political correctness!

Angel - hi there sweetie! 

Miranda - where are you?

Sam - and you? Hope DD is better!

Popsi - I am sure you'll be brilliant on the course! 

Fishy - sorry to hear about your neighbour; how terrible! 

Natasha - after a BFN it is VERY COMMON for your next cycle to be anovular. Your ovaries are not shutting down; they are just recovering.  Please please be reassured on this and call your clinic if need be - they should know about this and be able to reassure you properly. 

Anna - sorry about the spots and drug prices!!!  All in a good cause though!  

Slycett/Kate - good luck with those bloods! Will be nice to know something.   

Tracey - hello there! 

Steph - hi  

Anne - you make me laugh!  

Bugle - well your baby is a good size too!!   Glad you and acupuncturist were right on the flavour!!  


love to everyone I have missed.

Kate had more tests today - all results are so far ok but we should know more later.  She reaches 34 weeks on Monday, which is what they were aiming for, so we are pleased.  I was trying to download a more recent bump pic but for some reason didn't get the download option so will try again another time soon.

Have had day off - DP and I are having a party tomorrow night and need time to prepare the place!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi LJ- Glad Kate is doing good. Have a great party hun xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

i can't seem to change Kate's pic - I am sure there used to be an option to download a pic but now it seems to say just give a link & even when I give a photobucket link it just ignores me!!

will try from work computer next week!!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

*Managed it! Had to get Charter VIP which is good cos I should have done so ages ago and also I can now try writing in pink and bold and things!!

So you can now all see how fat Kate is at 32 weeks! Actually, she's not so bad!*


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi LJ,

Missed you!!! Thanks for your comments…I feel much better today. I think it was the combination of being tired and disappointed…
Nice to hear Kate is doing really well…you must be so excited for her. 
Have a great party and I can’t believe we are not invited!! 
Enjoy your weekend.

Pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate looks lovely LJ x

Pixie- Now come on..... do you really think LJ wants the likes of us (ok me!) at her party lowering the tone   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - poo can't see the new image yet, just re-logged in too


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I can see it now - wow, she's looking georgeous


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne, yes I see where you are coming from...you ruined it for all of us you see..


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh hi Fishface!  I totally forgot to respond to your previous message, sorry honey.  Just wanted to say sorry to hear about your neighbours'  break in, must have given them a fright!  I hope they catch the little . Can't believe you ex-cop neighbour looked him right in the face!

Hi Bugle, glad to hear that bubs is the right way up after all!

Wotcha Jen, you charter member you with your posh pink writing!  I'm in preview mode and started this post ages ago so can't see Kate's pic, will have a look in a bit!  Hope you're well!

Love to all!

xxx

Oh by the way have decided to go for Kanye, I won't get back early enough in the day for the Beaujolais Nouveau thing. HA! Just had a thought, DH and SIL can take MIL with them. She'll love that and they can bond or whatever.... either that or they'll all have a massive row but at least I won't be there to witness it!  God I think I need to get off here, been on all day pressing the "new replies" button and clearly losing the plot - it just took me 4 attempts to type DH, kept typing DJ....?!  
xxx

PS Anne, I'm sure you'll be welcome as long as you promise not to flash anyone   I would come too, but currently having a few problems affixing my hair piece....  Hey Jen, can you imagine, your FF chums come to your party and start flashing boobs and bald heads all over the place?!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I think you'd all raise the tone from DP's friends!!

It would be good to have a PR party!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Just had a thought, what's Anne going to be like when she starts to get hot flushes - she'll be constantly nude


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wot, ruder than you Fish? Nah!!!   

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a shadow of my former self - this is the on the wagon version speaking


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish - That's hilarious....I'm laughing my head off    
Oh poor Anne, sorry darling   hope you don't hate us!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

So are you a flat fishface now?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

More like FAT fishface


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG you ladies can natter! I thought the 20 pages of the other thread were enough but bl00dy hell another one too!!

Will catch up later, as just spent an hour reading back!!

Hugs to you all!!!!


Sx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I am here! I just spend so long reading the posts I have no energy to post by the end!

Last night was a bugger, so I'll keep this short, too - waking every hour - I haven't slept since 2am so a bit frazzled.

I never normally do this, but just a wee me post as I'm so zapped. Took Robert to the quack's yesterday as it seems he can't straighten the last three fingers of his left hand. Of course Dr Google immediately cme up with cerebral palsy, but I really don't think it is, as he's really bright and has no other signs.
When they're tiny they clench both hands anyway, so it's taken this long to come to light. It's possibly a birth injury, where the nerve going to those fingers, which comes from the shoulder, was damaged as he was pulled out. (ouch).
But anyway, he's been referred to a paediatrician, so all's good.

All's good too, with Bryony, my staffie. She seems all back to normal now her mast cell tumours have been cut out - she has virtually no fanny left though!  

So, bit of a week of it, and I'm off to bed REALLY early after last night's shenanegans - Pete's doing the night shift!

Mrs O - great that you have embies! Let me know how you're doing, eh? Having a great time over there? Can you send me some herring? I have a right pash for herring.

Anne - that window cleaner must be squelching! Imagine, a fit vibrating bird with her boob hanging out - lord above.  

LJ - Kate's looking so neat!

Laura - hello bumpy!

Steph - hello little bumpy! Isn't it your scan soon?

Beach - big smooches to my fave cultured person! And Alex, of course. What are you two up to tonight? I hope wine is involved. I'm on the white Lindeman's.  

Nicks - smackers for you and Emily Alice   

Fat flat fishy pie! You sound like you need a big   too. Yer goes...  

I KNOW I've missed people, but you guys - it's like a bloody Mensa test doing a PR post!  

Be assured I love each and every one of every hair on your heads. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

mir.. DR GOOGLE KNOWS NOTHING !!! please remember this, and i am sure little robert will be just fine, as you say he is happy and healthy as we all see in his adorable pictures, great news about briony too  

lots of love to everyone else, sorry just a quick post having alcohol and watching rugby


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope that's a pint you're having Popsicle! Can't see you leering over their hairy thighs over a glass of beaujolais, somehow.

Have you given yourselves the weekend off studying?

Does DH study as much as you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Really, wee bobster is fine, I have worked with many people with CP and really I don't think he has any symptoms and its nearly always due to prematurity probs during the birth which you didn't have.. don't fret. 

I hate children in need.. does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I really, really hate it too.

It's like Jeremy Kyle with syrup and goo.

And poo.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol mir.. its a glass of cider   your right wine dont go with rugby lol.. will be doing a little printing etc tomorrow for course but thats it, yes DH is even worse than me !! it has completely thrown himself into the adoption and is loving it all !! he is a gem (just dont tell him lol !!!)

laura.. hiya how are you and the 3 little ones honey x

sorry girls i dont mind children in need, think some of the acts are quite funny


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh  yeah thats right syrupy goo poo pants!  Patronising celebrities cuddling kids with aids...Hate it.  I actually have a few direct debits going out to charities but I choose them very carefully and do it of my own accord... God I hate it and comic relief! Although at schoolI used to do sponsered silences to avoid lessons and not send the money off.. prob spent it on cider... my I'm really going to hell aren't I!

Popsi - Oh cider. I had a glass of red wine on my birthday but was like drinking acid. Think my stomach too close to my neck now! You enjoy!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A? (A) glass of cider? Hurumph. How's about another wee glass? We can't have you watching rugby sedately.

Gwan, we won't tell the social workers. Apart from our Laura that is. And she can't shift her bum to the phone to report you.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

5 pints of cider with a wee dash of blackcurrent. Now that would go down a treat.   or even just one actually.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - hi hun! There's no way it would be CP   Maybe like a trigger finger where the tendons are a bit sticky? My cousin had to have his thumbs 'released' due to that. Can you straighten them? It doesn't sound like nerve damage. Hope you get him sorted    why is he not sleeping? Emily likes her pumpkin/blueberry stuff but had a greeny/blue pooh!  
LB - glad you still here - you will be term soon!  
Hello Pops, fish, Purple, Nat, nix, Anne, Anna - you're right Mirra - far too many......  
Lov ya  
Nickw


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't straighten them, no - even when he's in a very deep sleep. But the Gp said that could be anything! Bum. I'm NOT going to worry about it though - it's too vague at the mo!
Yup - we had grey poos after blueberry! The Ella's Kichen pouches are tops though, aren't they?

Laura - better make it really sweet cider! My tastebuds completely went - dry stuff tasted like acid! Have half a scrumpy, I would.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds more like tendons then if you can't straighten them   We have cracked it finally with the bottle!   still a few breast feeds though. I've been to GP with palpitations its been so stressful -  when she takes it and   when she doesn't.
Umm cider LB  
Nw


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim went to the shop so I asked him to get me something nice, but not choc and you know what he brought back.. a bottle of mineral water!    And its not even fizzy!   

I'm feeling a bit metal today, bit stir crazy, can't find things I need and feel like running around a bit.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Like a dog racing round to find a nest? Oooh, Laura...

Nicks - yeah, think you're right about tendons. Well done on getting the hang of bottle feeding! I was like that with breast - you get so panic stricken when you can't get them to feed properly.

Anyhoo, I believe I was on my way to bed hours ago! Robert's only just settled - and I expect he'll be up lots in the night. Please let it be a tooth!

Night night

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just feel so disorganised and can't move enough to get things sorted... god its driving me bonkers.  Maybe its nesting but to be fair I've not been anywhere but hospital appoinments for about 6 weeks so could just be stir-crazyness.

Feeding babies sounds so complicated. 

Anyway we gonna stick a film on I think so nanight. XX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry not doing very well today - so so tired - will DEFINATELY catch up tomorrow - if ladies with small bubs and big tums have the energy to post - I really should!!! 

So glad day 2 of herbs over - bleuch!!! Yuk!!! I am constantly having to feign coughing to cover VERY load tummy rumbling and grumbling - eww   

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mornng ladies

Miranda- Bless little Bobbo, that frig*in Google doctor is not nice. Comes out with all sorts of mad diagnosis hun. The paediatrician will sort things and till then tr not to worry. The Robster is going to be fine and dandy x

Ally- The herbs ARE doing you some good hun. Did you get anything nice shopping x

Pix-How you ok today hun? x

Popsi- Hope you enjoyed your cider evening  x

Purple- Nice to have you back, hope you are ok? x

Fish & Pix- you should see me now....nothing but a towell on   . Fish, hpe you're ok today chick?  

Laura- you are nesting hun, it's so exciting. You will make a lovely lovely mummy. 
Did you not know that mineral water- non fizzy is a substitute for chocolate & cake??  xx

Steph- How is the sickness and tired today? xx

Tracey- How you feeling today? How's the bleeding? xx

Nix- Glad you sorted out Kanye    . My idea was boring anyway, glad you're going and you will look gorgeous xx

LJ- No one has  ever said I would improve the tone of a party . Have a lovely time hun x

  to Anna, Sam, Bobbi, Angel, Kate,Bugle, Beachy,Swinny, Lucy, NickyW

Well, as well has having the vibratin/fluttering/purring ovary I have been feeling quite sick since about Tuesday on and off and sort of heaving but only actually got sick once so felt quite off colour by the time I finished work yesterday but tried to ignore it and carried on to buy a microwave ( I think I have microwave OCD if that's possible ) then off to buy a small bathroom trolly/stand thingy (way too big for the space we had so that's going back later!) and ayway just kept feeling sicker and sicker. Spent the rest of the evening being violently sick. Feel much better now- how odd!
Just off to do some shopping as planned

Hope you all have a lovely day.
Will be thinking of you Xfactor fans as I stick pins into my voodo Louis and Danni dolls   

Muchos love
A towell clad Anne


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Morning Ladies.....

Firstly Anne, bless you you don't half get some stick on here about your naked vibrating purring bod! and I see you 're throwing us some more ammunition today starting your posts just covered by a towel!    How are you doing hunny? Hope you're feeling less sick today? Could it have been something you ate?  

Ally, so sorry to hear about your horrid results, I was in tears reading back on your posts, but when you read 4 days posts in one its amazing to see how you've pulled yourself up by your bootlaces and wow, the positivity is oozing from you!..... or maybe thats the herbs...   I just want to say well done and    and    to you!!!

Heather wow PUPO lady!!! congrats hunny! hope your little one's are snuggling in tight!!!

Mir, doesn't sound that CP at all hunny, as others have said, Dr Google's cr*p at stuff like this, the paediatrician will hopefully reassure you, doesn't sound like anything that cannot be resolved quite easily! I know it's nigh on impossible not to worry about your little one, but from the pix on here and ******** he's developing perfectly, in fact he is just a bundle of gorgeousness!!!!

Laura, bless you it must make you feel   when you don't get to go out anymore!!!! So glad to hear your work friends brought nice chocolate though   the babies weights sound good!!! you and they are doing so well, just hang on to them a little bit longer, can't believe it's 30 weeks!! It's not surprising you are anaemic, as you are doing such a wonderful job providing for your 3 LO's! unfortunately it just leaves you deficient. Make sure you mention how tired you are at your next appointment, they hopefully can do a Haemoglobin check andup your dosage! Just to go back to the discussion on C sections, Hunny sorry to have to say this but it's major abdominal surgery! they have to cut through all you stomack muscles to get into you womb and take out your lovely bubs!!! But that means that you MUST take great care afterwards. As you say your LO's will be in Special care, but they will wheelchair you down and just make sure you let others take care of you as much as possible. It's like most things, if you take things easy at the beginning and do what is advised it makes the recovery process so much easier and quicker. 

Fish! not long for you now!!! stims soon hey, I know what you mean about the weight though, I usually lose weight when stressed but not on IVF it seems, 9ibs last time and 9lbs this time, just feel fat and horrible   need to get off my   and on my   when you back at JR?

Nix so good to have you back and full of energy! bl00dy hell what a dilemma, hope you enjoy Kanye!! good luck with all the travel sweetie!!

Tracey, thank you sweetie for the brochures!!! they are very informative! so glad to hear the bleeding is lessening!!

Steph how are you hunny? did sweets and ginger biccies help

LJ kates pic is lovely, she's doing so well by the looks of it! has your mum settled down any yet?!?

   to everyone else, I am thinking of ya but head is swimming with all of the PR girls now! there are so many of us!!!

As for me, I'm doing alright I've got my Follow up on Monday, so hopefully I should get some information then, and I will be asking for a copy of my notes too, 

Love & Hugs

S xxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi girls - hope everyone is ok, this is gonna be a short post as I just found out I am being redeployed (where they put you in a pool and try to find you another job), I work part time and know it is going to be impossible to find another part time job within my company so a bit worried.  

I am trying to do my CV today but it looks as if I have conjuctivitis so am off to the docs to get something for that in a bit -  

Miranda - Hopefully when you see the peds it will be something easily sorted, It is so difficult not to worry about things with our little ones though I know.

Nix and everyone who replied about the hair loss - thanks, sorry can't remember names but mind and body a bit fuzzed at the moment!

However I had a call from the Docs the other night and it appears that I have anaemia so don't know if that can cause hair loss, but picking up a prescription for constipation making iron tablets this morning when I go to the docs for the conjunctivitis!

Speak soon love Karen xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all!

Kazzie  - How worrying, would you get good redundancy if they can't find you something? 

Mir - You feeling more positive this am?

Anne - Hope you feeling better.... had youhadlots of wine?  

Purple - I had FBC done at last appoinment and I'm only very slightly anemic think it was 11.3 and it should be over 11.5, so I've decided I must just be a lazy ass!  Think I have a prtty good idea about the c-section,sure it will be very similar to a lap which i had coupleof years ago, i was pretty laid up after that, but didn't have 3 babies to care for then!

Hello to Bobbi, Nix, Nicki, Fish, steph, beachy,,,, and all the rest!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ally - I have small bub and big tum its par for the course but I bet you didn't mean it like that! herbs sound horrible!  
LB - you will have time to do things when you come out of hospital as you won't have them home straight away. These days a spare 15 mins is a long time!   Glad you are nearly 30 weeks   You will prob be shuffling about the day after your section - no rest for the wicked!   11 is pretty good hun  
Hi Bobbi  
Kazzie - sorry about 'redeployment'. Are they investigating your anaemia - is it heavy AF I wonder?
Purple - good luck with your FU. Hope you have a list of questions  
anne - hope the sickness is better now   brings back memories of my recent food poisoning -yuk  
Mirra - still not interested in late night bottle   might have to continue booby til that feed is dropped. hate getting all stressed just before bed. REally tired and very weepy at the moment - think I am a bit depressed over the bottle business actually, it been going on nearly 4 weeks now  
Love to all
Nicksw


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Maybe have a chat with Rooz, she was having alot of probs with I think Emma over feeding.  As for having time after birth I am assuming they will be in for a while at least but Dr says if I get to 34 weeks they prob will only be in as long as me, maybe couple of days more.  I know chances are slim I'll make that but god Ihave nothing, imagine having to say to hosp sorry can't take the kids as we haven't got car seats yet!  I'm having a bit of a panic as just realised I don't know anything about babies! And Iknow you learn as you go along but I'm going to have so many people interferring I want to do things right and not have MIL over shoulder telling me what to do.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

LB - From what I hear the baby thing is simple - they cry if they are (a) hungry (b) tired or (c) have a dirty nappy. I think so long as you check all of those things that should get you started, after that I am sure it will fail into place.

Nicks - no I didnt mean that of course!!!!! I meant the pregnant ladies on the thread!!!!! Sorry you are having probs with the bottle (not you Emily!!) My little sis (10 years younger) would not take the bottle at all, my mum tried loads of different types, eventually she found one which Hannah liked - can't remember the name of it but it was made by Playtex I think and it had weird bag liners which you filled with milk (I think this is supposed to mean there is not too much air in there??) the teat was like an exaggerated nipple! I am sure there is a more modern version but I am sure there are lots on the market now (selling ice to eskimos?) I am sure it is really wearing x

Purple hon - glad to have you back. Thanks for what you were saying, I have to say I am not coping as well today - been crying most of the day. Feel so [email protected] about myself, fat, ugly and I can't make babies, urghhhhh! Sorry you have been unwell hon.

Natasha - Westfield was ok - I bought some cheap jeans from Topshop - need some 'fat' jeans until i lose weight!! It is a bit of a funny place though, its kind of got everything but I still think I would prefer fighting with everyone/ getting rained on on a highstreet. If you come over - let me know - I live round the corner x

Mir - Sorry to hear about Roberts hand - sure it is nothing serious and that he will grow out of it quickly or have it easily corrected. x

Kazzie - Oh hope the job works out - all you need to think about at the moment and with conjunctivitis - its just one thing after another isnt it!!! x

Anne - sorry you were ill hon - are you better today?? Hope so.

Ophelia - how did you get on today?? Hope you have the precious cargo on board now       

To everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - fat? Ugly? Come on. And unable to have kids? Thats not been proved yet has it.. think we all have been told that by somone dr or another.  But someof us have proved them wrong others have become mum's by DE/ adoption, you will be a mum who knows by what path but you will get there.  Its a nasty journey but we are all here to keepyou company and hold your hand through the good and bad.  

As for baby things... I mean I am confused by sterilisers, nipplecovers, express machines, bottles, teats... its a mine field and I can't go out to look, I don't have any midwife contact or antenatal classes...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh we have x-factor later... thats how I know its the weekend!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Yo yo disco,

Good to see we're filling up FF's servers as ever! I feel AWFUL. DPs birthday drinks last night and I got rather inebriated. Wish I could grow old gracefully. Have eaten lots of hot cheese and can't wait for X Factor! Woo hoo!

Sorry for no persos but my head is mush and keeping the thread.

Lots of lovely stuff
Lucy x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ally... sorry i have to disagree with you.. your stunning !! fat nope,, ugly nope !! and laura is right there are other ways to have children IF its proved you cant have them x  

laura.. how are you 4 doing  

Lucy.. your post made me  , hope you feel better soon 

anne, mir, steph and everyone else xxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ally I'm with Laura & Popsi!! No way you're ugly or fat!! and you will be a mummy!! 

Keep your chin up sweetie, we're all here to balance out the tough times!!!

 

Sx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey peeps  

Ally - dont be a silly billy - unless you are posting photos of someone else then you look like top totty to me   

Purple - glad ur back - hope you had good time away x

Laura - try not to worry about all this baby business - everyone i know whose had babies has been the same, it will just come naturally and you've got the added bonus of 3 to practice with! I have a couple of friends who are complete imbeciles (actually i'd like to point out they are DHs friends), seroiusly they really are and they have 2 under 2 - turns out she didnt realise that you could get pregnant when you already had a baby    anyway they're still brilliantl at being a mummy and daddy so you'll have no probs - just accept all the help you can get, especially in the beginning.  

Lucy - hope the hot cheese helps with the head, i have a real thing about melted cheese when i've been "partying"  


ooo x-factor is starting i need to watch so i can ogle simon, so hello to everyone else and i hope they actually get rid of a rubbish person tonight xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a quickie girls as I´m in the lobby of the hotel and it´s quite open for people to snoop.

Had ET today, day 3, and 4 of my 5 eggs were mature. Two of those fertilized normally which we got transferred today. They were of great grade and quality, said the embryologist, and they were a 6 cell and an 8 cell.

Will catch up properly when I get hold of a proper computer.

PS: Laura- Great to hear all went well at the scan and the babies are fine. 

Hi to the rest of the girls.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Ophelia    that's great news, congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ophelia* - fab news  PUPO lady! have been hoping you would get a chance to post today - have been thinking of you loads and beaming lots of    at you. Have a great time for the remainder of your stay in Sweden - when do you come home? Hoping so much that this time you will get that  - it is most definitely your turn this time!   

Can't stop - love and big fat sloppy ones to everybody else and hope you are having a lovely weekend 

Steph xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ophelia, that's FANTASTIC news!!   I'm so happy for you!
Good luck with your   Everything is crossed for you hun.  

Lots of love.

Pixie xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ophelia - wey-HEY!!!!! Brilliant news! You ARE pregnant this time. I know cos I just know, ok? Definitely, surely, without doubt. That cat will have to get used to sharing!

Nicks - I've Pmed you, but if it's the 10.30pm feed just drop it if it's causing so much angst. It could be she's just not hungry? If it's the 6.45pm feed perhaps try doing the feed half an hour earlier when she's fresher - it's hard learning when you're knackered! You've probably tried both these things, I know - but with any luck it'll iron out soon.

I'm with you though sweetpea - I felt so, so down over the breastfeeding and when all formulas seemed to make Robert screech in pain. Are you expressing? I forgot if it's EBM or formula.
One day they'll make a bottle that feels like a boob, surely they will?

Ally - I know what you mean when you say you feel fat, ugly and infertile - it's all a big bunch of sh!te to cope with, and all your feelings get all bundled together making you feel totally drained.
Get that DH of yours to drive and go out for the night. Get really dolled up and spend ages in the bath pampering. You'll feel magic again, even if only for a while - it helps.

Tash - was Simon particularly thrilling tonight?  

Sorry, I must go now - the results show is about to start!

xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Anne G*
1st IVF - consultation appointment at the Lister 07/11/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - due to start December 2008*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF - ARGC - hopefully after monitoring cycle & immunes September '08 *Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Fishface*2nd ICSI - currently downregging - start stimming ??/11/08 *SpecialK*1st ICSI - currently stimming - EC 17/11/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - testing ??/11/08*Droogie (Heather)*
2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE- ET 12/11/08 - testing ??/11/08*Ophelia*9th ICSI - Sweden - ET 15/11/08 - testing ??/11/08[*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  - follow up 17/11/08 *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *SarahSwin*1st cycle - IVF - July '08 - cancelled day 10 due to no response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Bugle*  on 2nd ICSI - Jinemed - due 16/12/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza*  on 1st IVF - 2 eggs - 1 embie transferred - tested positive 18/10/08 - first scan ??/??/09 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  on 1st IVF - twins! due 28/12/08 *Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies - my god I've sooooo much catching up to do!!  Last time I was on was wednesday I think. I'm so sorry I've been awol for a few days – I haven’t even had time to lurk!  DD has been really sick with some kind of horrid cough that makes her vomit cup fulls of flem (TMI)- therefore not eating at all, she also seems to have decided to start the terrible 2's a little early, and has been just impossible eg dinner takes 2 hours, bed takes 2 hours, even changing a nappy involves at lease 4 full blown tantrums and me holding her down on the changing mat - exhausting.  

DH has also decided he can't cope with her tantrums, that I'm obviously not disciplining her properly and suggested maybe I need to hire a nanny who knows what she is doing to teach me, and even threatened to move out if DD doesn't start behaving. Have to say not really feeling that I need to add this to my list of woes this week....  

Plus MIL is visiting this weekend just to make me really feel like super hopeless mum.  Dh is usually much better than this, I think he’s just really stressed, tired, and sick of hearing a child screaming this weekend.  He’s a good guy, I’m sure he’ll be better tomorrow. DD is really being difficult though – wow terrible 2’s!

OK personals....so so much to catch up on!

Allykins – hello hon. Your are so so far from old and fat!!!      And I know you are determined to be a mother, I have absolutely no doubt you will be. I have no doubt so don't you doubt it!! One way or another, you will be a mother ok.  Your body has a glitch - that doesn’t mean you don’t deserve the family you want! You will be a mother Ally. Even if that means at some point you & Ben have to consider DE \ adoption, it will happen for you, and I'm certain Ben will come around on that if you need him too.      

Mir – Hope Roberts hand is ok. I seem to panic and run to a paediatrician for anything – my experience is it usually turns out to be nothing serious....and stay away from the google monster   Glad your seeing a paediatrician.  We had some issues the first week of DD life with some (- I could even say due to some) rubbish NHS paediatrician's, so now when in need I have a really amazing one privately that we go to see.  He costs a bomb, but if ever your really worried  I'm happy to pass on his details. 

Laura – You are going so so well!! Don’t worry too much about what to do when bubs arrive, you will learn fast.  My only real tip is to use cooled boiled water to wash face, eyes and ears, belly button for the first few weeks, a different cotton pad for each eye, each ear etc to stop infections spreading from one ear to the next etc. Stops soooo many early infections – which will keep you up all night if you get one!  A super nanny told me this one, and I think it was a really good tip.  You’ll be fine.  Make sure you take up any and all offers of help – please please say yes to them all now!

Natasha – can’t believe you fancy Simon Cowell!!! Was I reading this correctly! I was thinking maybe there is a Simon contestant somewhere, surely she can’t mean that Simon?   .  I haven't remembered to take my royal jelly once since I got it - what a week! Think I'll go try some now.

Popsi – Glad to hear DH is throwing himself into the course, he sounds like a super star DH!

Karen – so sorry to hear about your job. You really don’t need to have this stress piled on you.  Keep your chin up, hopefully you will find something in the company, but if not, maybe a wonderful opportunity will come your way outside.  Sometimes a job change can turn out to be a blessing and completely change your life for the better. Just hoping it doesn’t cause you too much stress - the living in limbo is what is hard.

Heather – congratulations about being PUPO!!!!!    

Purple, Anne, Tracey, Steph (hope the sickness is beginning to leave you now!), bobbi, LJ, Nicks, Fish, Anna, and anyone I’ve missed !

Sxxx


Ok my news – long post ladies! Good news - day 23 today and still no AF! ( I average 20 day cycles these days) Did a HPT - negative, but I have to look on the bright side and think that at least if my cycle is lengthening maybe these 2 months of herbs and acupunture are doing something? (yes, I know, read the metro article on Thursday - acupunture apparently doesn't work blah blah).  Also had my day 21 progesterone test this month, and it was 30. Last month was 27 and they told me to take progesterone, this month 30, which is their cut off as they say it’s fine as they like it to be above 30 (– really is there that much in 27 vs 30?) But I’m still happy I passed the minimum threshold. The nurse said it means I've ovulated. I said "really, is that definite, wow so happy" To which she answered, well it's not definite.  Grrr. Oh I wish there was a way to really tell. 

I've been away so long, so you may not remember that I'm booked to start my first cycle at the Lister when AF arrives.  So, last week went something like this....... 

Last appointment with my consultant, got my prescription and flow chart. Got home, looked at it and it just seemed different to what you other PRs were on….looked closely, and tried to compare with some other info, and realised I’d been given someone else’s script & protocol!!!  Emailed consultant, who apologised, told me to go back and pick up my real prescription. Go back to Lister a few days later, see nurses, there is no prescription on file for me   . Consultant out. Nurse calls consultant on mobile, talks for long time, gets me new prescription and flow chart, included clomid which apparently "the consultant was hesitant about putting me on" – so why put me on it?  Have to say I’m feeling a lot like number x274987987293….and it’s not giving me confidence.  

DH and I had a big talk about starting IVF vs Chinese medicine.  (He’s a mathematician and mr logical, so doesn’t believe in alternative therapies) As I know I’m unlikely to get more than very few eggs if I’m lucky (amh 0.1 and low antral count), this is very difficult for us, because my natural cycle seems to be looking ......more normal.

Reason is the last 2 months I did cycle monitoring, and I’ve developed a follicle normally, and it looks likely I’m ovulating (given progesterone result this month apparently). So would IVF add anything over my natural cycle?  If I thought I was going to get 4 or 5 eggs, then yes I think it would… If IVF could improve the “quality” of my eggs, then again it would add something, but it can’t.  

Since I’ve been doing herbs, I have noticed some positive changes; my cervical mucus which had gone AWOL is back, I’m bleeding for a full 5 or 6 days again (rather than 1 or 2), and this month it looks like I ovulated on day 14 or 15.  (Classic POF is short cycles with no ovulation or ovulation too early to be viable, 14 or 15 is good)  Maybe I’m not pregnant because my eggs are crap – but IVF can’t improve that anyway. So…. DH even suggested that it does sound logical to give chinese herbs a try for a few more months, and see how my natural cycle goes, then rethink IVF in a few months time.  

I know I may regret this decision, as maybe this is the last months of fertility I’ll ever have, but I may regret doing IVF if it doesn’t work, and then it messes up my natural cycle which seems to be improving.  There really is no clear best way for us.  It’s difficult, even my consultant at the Lister was scratching her head looking at my natural cycle this month wondering whether or not IVF was going to add any value, as she said "if I stimulate you I may only get one egg".  I’m not thinking that Chinese herbs will absolutely get me pregnant, but the problem is I’m not thinking that IVF is necessarily going to do any better.  I’m sure if AF arrives in the next few days I’ll change my mind again and be wanting to start IVF immediately, but right now we are feeling this is the right thing to do.  I know girls, I seem to be flipping from one way to the next, but I have changed my mind based on this months cycle.....I think I'm giving you so much information as I'm trying to convince you as much as me!  I'm finding it so hard to just turn my back on conventional medicine for what is the most important thing in the world to us. IVF seems so enticing, because as Ally pointed out to me, next month I could be pregnant.

Are you going to kick me off the PR thread?  Can I stay here as if I did IVF it’s pretty clear I’d be a poor responder   

Hope you are all well ladies - lots of love and hugs


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

miranda I am sure that the paed will help put your mins at ease, I was born with a thumb that I couldn't straughten and had n op at 6 weeks it was a tangled ligament and I am fine since, I don't even know which hand, although it was traumatic for my mother and father at the time!

Ophelia wanted to wish you loads of luck
L x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, thanks guys for your words of reassurance on Robert's hand!

I am reassured greatly by all your posts -  going to keep manipulating the digits as I seem to be getting more and more movement out of it.

Sam - I think you're absolutely right to keep doing what you're doing - once you've fried your bits with IVF drugs there's no going back, and it sounds like Big Things are happening with those ovaries!

When will you do an HPT if still no AF? Do you feel auntie-ish?

JJ1 - glad you're fully dextrous now! What does L stand for?

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SAm- I agree thats a good plan, If i had tubes I'd def try natural. I think our eggies are quite fragile so I think you stand a better chance if you can get things going with least interfernce.

Mir  - Daniel was the right one to go tonight i think... still wish pixie boy would get knocked out.

Mrs O- Fab news hon!   

SHould I get the ump that tim is getting drunk again?  Am I just jealous?  With  labour so close just think he needs to be sober majority of the time. 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

When you say again, how often are you talking? You'll be able to have a skinful soon, L! But I kinda think you won't feel like it... I kept trying different drinks, thinking there must be something I like now!

Yep, Daniel had to go tonight. Only pixie boy and Rachel to go now before it gets interesting again.

How many X Factor contestants will be left when you give birth? Shall we start a sweepstake?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I reckon I'll be in labour for the final!!   I think pixi boy will be in for a while, the mums will like him.

He drinks most nights, not swaying about but too much to drive, maybe 4 beers or bottle of wine.    We skint too.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bum... too much. He needs to be able to drive. Would his mum have a word?

Will post again tomorrow - going to beddy byes now.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Don't think it would make any difference.

Night night. I'm just watching Omen... hope noone swaps any of my babies for a devil child!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

laura - have found this for you http://www.babyconcierge.co.uk/ - they might be able to help you get sorted - presume you wont be able to go along for an appt but it looks like you might be able to do it online or on phone - or it might just help give you an idea on what you need now and what can wait..just an idea

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening girls,

Miranda: Big kisses to lovely Robert. I'm sure he'll be just fine hun..Dr Google  

Anne: OMG this is the longest you've not been on the thread hun!! Where are you?? Come on, it's time to put some clothes on and  join us! I hope you are feeling better now    and you've managed find a bathroom stand.

Ally: The girls have said it all and I TOTALLY agree with them too. You are NOT ugly or fat and you WILL have a family soon... 

Sam: Your experience with the Lister sounds similar to mine. They did disappoint me too (not that I'm super fussy or anything!) Nobody knows your body better than you do, so if you don't want to put yourself through with the whole IVF thing then don't and fingers crossed you will not need to!

Purple: Welcome back & hope you had a great time .

LJ: Hope your   went well.

Natasha, Laura,Tracey,Kazzie,Popsi,Step,Fishface,Nix   

OK, what am I like?? I wanted Daniel to go last week and now he's gone I feel bad ...   Wasn't Leona fantastic I   her ...

Pixie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

sorry I have a freind to stay so no time for a proper post - just keeping the post.  Just to say bleeding is finally stopped.


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good morning gals

Day 24 today. Did another hpt – still negative.  Plus my BBT dropped today which it does before my AF arrives, so I’m expecting the witch. I’m not feeling any pregnancy signs either. With DD by boobs got huge right away, I was having really vivid dreams and I was farting a lot (I know, TMI but apparently the farting thing is common).  I don’t really expect to be pregnant this month anyway…. It takes 3 months for eggies to form and I’ve only been doing this entire body holistic thing for 2.  

Mir – What does auntie-ish mean? 

Heather – how does it feel being PUPO this morning!!!!!

Natasha – I took my first royal jelly today, now that’s an interesting taste.  Bluuugghh.

Laura – Really unhappy to hear your DH is getting drunk every night, terrible timing. Did he drink like this before you were pregnant or is this a recent development?  Can I ask who besides DH you have guaranteed to have around for the first few weeks when bubs arrive?  You won’t be getting much sleep with the trips for a while, and I think lack of sleep makes it so much harder to deal with babies than it really is.

Tracey – so glad to hear bleeding has finally stopped. 

Love Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi lovlies,

Sorry went missing yesterday, was a busy bee then was so shattered last night I could barely keep my eyes open.

Ophelia- I am so very pleased for you and DH hun, had a good feeling about you and Heather. Keep rested and look after yourself  

Ally- I am with everyone one else here - you are a stunning beauty with a lovely kind heart. I can however understand your feelings as I have had many a bad moment like you have. 
You are going to be a mummy, somehow and you all of us to help you through hard and sad times.
I hope you're feeling a bit better today sweetie.
Remember- you are beautiful inside and out. ok.   

Pixie- How you today hunni? Leona was breathtaking Ah poor Daniel   

Sam- My day 21 test was 67.3 - however doc said anything over 20 was good...so, your results show good ovu hun. Your plan is a good one sweetie, see how it goes naturally then you can reevaluate if you need to. Sorry DD has been a poorly bunny  

Hi Purple hun- Nice to have you home  

Mira- How's Bobster today?  

Lucy- Hot cheese?? Not heard of that in Birmingham  Glad you had a good one 

Laura- Hon, you need a  . DH needs a dry spell chick xx

Nat- Wow, Mr C was in good form last night eh 

Tracey- yay, it's stopped. Pleased for you  
LJ- How was party? are you sleeping off a hangover  

   to Anna, Bobbi, Angel, Fish, Nix, Nicki, Popsi, Steph, Lainey, Bugle, Heather, Beachy, Kate,

I am back to normal today thanks girls, off out again in a bit to look again at bathroom stuff- I am too bloody fussy but it's nice to feel positive enough to go shopping - if that makes sense??

One the subject of X Factor, oh my god, how beautiful was Eoghans (owen!) baby sister- she had me and DH in tears.
Danni is getting more and more on my nerves as the show goes on- can't explain why   

Love 
Anne
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Girls

Thank you for all your lovely words - I am sorry to seem so self obsessed - I just seem to spend so much time on my own dwelling these days - don't feel much like socialising and it tends to make me rather intraspective. The photos I have used in my profile are all from over a year ago - before IF - and I guess my fear is that that carefree happy girl is no longer me. The sparkle seems to have left my eyes and my skin looks sallow and tired. I want to get back there but its the first step that is so hard. The gym would be a good start, but can I get there? I know I will probably be a mum one day but I am finding it hard to get my head around the prospect that it may not be my biological child.

Anne - so glad you are feeling better sweetness. I havent watched x-factor yet, got that saved up on my sky box for a moment when Ben leaves the house!! Ben is not an x factor fan - although I now have him happily watching strictly!! 

Ophelia - Yay          great news on those embies sweetheart, you must be so so relieved to have got to this point - and with two!! Really happy hon - pleeeeeeaaaaaaaase let this be the one for you PUPO lady!!!!   

Sam hon - when did you ovulate?? Are you testing early?? As you said the cycle of a follicle is 3-5 months so we should be seeing some amazing things from you in the coming months      Sounds like you have made up your mind re the tx, I think you may have made the best one, I am so scared I have fried my ovaries   Do you have to take royal jelly this way? Or can you take capsules? It is one thing that I have thought of adding to my list and would like to know the best way.

Tracey - great news sweetheart - that must make you feel a bit more human.

Pixie - how are you hon - are you feeling more positive now?? Hope so - I know how hard it is to keep it up - but you really are not the most challenging case that these clinics will have seen and I am sure you will get your longed for BFP very soon  

Laura - sorry about Tim - they really don't get it sometimes do they. I mean when Ben and I got back from clinic last Saturday after tx was cancelled, I said we should have sex and he said - oh I don't understand - why??   Try and have a quiet word with him but failing that bring in the back up and get someone else to point out that you are not just pregnant, you are pregnant with trips and therefore he needs to be even more alert when the time comes. Maybe compromise and say he can have a few on a night when you have another sober person around who can whip you to the hospital if needs be.

Steph - thanks for updating the list hon and for your lovely PM. 

Lucy - hot cheese - is this cheese on toast I must say I love a bit of cheese with a hangover - cheese on toast, baked potato with cheese and beans, cheese and tomato sandwich - mmmmmmmm!! Hope you feel better today x

Natasha - my tv personality crush is Shaun off eastenders - oh yes please - love a troubled soul me  

Heather hon - how is the 2WW madness going??     

Fish - nearly the end of DR for you!! When do you start stims - tuesday?? Exciting - I love it when people are stimming!! 

Purple - how are you honey Are you making plans at the mo or taking time out?? 

Bobbi - hello x

LJ - How was the party hon?? Did you have a good one? Did the kittens like it?? I cannot see your updated Kate pic  

Lainey hon - how are things sweetheart?? Thinking of you x

Popsi - cheers chick, I guess its just going to take time getting my head around that fact that the path to motherhood may not be as I had planned. I just wish I thought Ben would change his mind - he is pretty stubborn.

Hiya to Beachy, Anna, Bugle, JJ1, Nix, Nicki and Bobby (and whoever I have inevitably forgotten)

Trying to be more positive today - hopefully do a bit of exercise later and some niggling chores around the place - that always makes me feel more together. Got my appointment with menopause guy to discuss HRT (not to do it - that is not necessary until I miss loads of AF) but there is some research that says it MAY help women in my situ ovulate. Then on Tuesday I have a follow up with Jaya - 20 mins only so we had better be prepared! I am hoping that she will say that the fact that I produced a follicle at all was good news and that we stand a chance of conceiving naturally. I think it is unlikely that she would suggest IVF and if she did I think I am unlikely to do it again. I would consider natural IVF though if I managed to get a follicle on my own. 

Speak later 

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- You're not self obsessed hun, you are going through a traumatic time and it's bound to effect you in everyway.
Glad today you are a little more positive, I know it's easier said than done.
My thing before the Lister said they would treat me was saying to Jason- what the hell are you doing with a failure of an old bag like me? then going on to say (embarrassingly so) that I bet he wished I was fertile like the boys moms- his exes. It's just how we react when something as [email protected] as IF strikes.  It's a buggaring [email protected] of a thing to have to cope with hun ( what a description eh!) but with the help of our DH's, the clinics and each other we will get there.... oh and a large sprinkling of      

Love to everyone else
Anne


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Wow what a busy thread here!  Still trying to get to know everyone and their story so please feel free to shout at me if i get things totally wrong 

Ally - u sound so much like me at the moment hun.  I think we tend to lose sight of ourselves when ttc with tx its like nothing else matters apart from that.  I realised it was time to take a break when i thought about nothing else for days and then started dreaming about donor eggs or adpotion   Me and dh have only been married since july and been having treatment since just before xmas last year but think we had forgotton have to live and laugh.   

Hi anne thanks for all ur info petal, hopefully once results are through we will know which path to take cos at the moment we are both going round the twist 

Ophelia (what a lovely name) congrats on being pupo sweetie 

Hello to everyone else on here, really sorry for lack of personals just trying to find my round   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello everyone.
Thanks for your replies.  
Fish face- Yes, I am at the JR.  I saw that your first IVF had to be cancelled due to poor response.  What have they done to your drug regime this time? Have they changed drugs or doses? Good luck with this next cycle.
Tannie


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Hope you are enjoying your weekend...

Ally: It's really lovely to see you are feeling a bit better today hun. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about the way you look, I'm sure it's all in your head. I feel almost the same way about myself and I haven't even started the tx journey yet!! Why don't you pamper yourself with a facial, massage etc..    

Anne: Hi lovely...your husband is very lucky to have a wife as gorgeous looking as you are. His ex might be very fertile but I'm sure she an ugly bird!   How are you feeling today? How did the shopping go? 

Mungo & Kate  

I'm feeling OK. Trying to work out when to go to Turkey for tx. The super short cycle messed up my schedule so I have no idea when the next one will arrive now


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all,
hope you've all been having a good weekend.

Have been up at the outlaws today for sunday lunch and SIL was down from uni so lots of nice scrummy food and a relaxing day. That was until MIL, or digi as shes otherwise known, starts tellng me that i am like her swimming pool,     i'm thinking, whats the digster going on about now? well, they've been having problems with their swimming pool and theyve had various pool experts round and they dont know if its chlorine or ph levels or alkalinity or something else and they've tried lots of different things and she spends a long time on the internet researching what it could be and it seems like all the cutting edge pool technology is being done in the US - and thats exactly the same as our fertility issues apparently    An interesting concept i thought!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Good evening my little swimming pool Natasha - your MIL sounds so cute  

Anne, I asked DH if he wanted to divorce me because I'm barren.  Apparently he doesn't so I'm still here. I think it's natural to feel this way, it's terrible to define yourself in terms of your fertility - when we are all so much more than that.  If someone, a friend, told you because they had something that meant they couldn't, have children or, I don't know, cook well, they thought they were worth less and their husbands shoudl leave them we would all tell them they were crazy for defining themselves and their life in such a limited way.  There is something about fertility that just cuts to the core, but it shouldn't.

Ally hon, your feeling down because this is a terrible terrible thing to have to deal with, on top of the fertility there is the b£&*$£&y POF business.  You need to take some time to work on how you feel about all of this, and how you are going to get yourself through this, because you will get through this.  I met you recently and one of the first things I thought was how pretty - and thin! you are, so unless you have changed drastically in the last few weeks you have nothing to worry about in the looks department. And I don't think ivf fried your ovaries.  I changed my mind about cancelling this cycle twice already today, but I'm still sticking with the herbs. The only reason I'm not doing IVF - yet - is because my natural cycle looks - well normal, which it hasn't for a very long time, so I'm going to go with that for a bit longer, as even the lister said to me they may only get one egg.  I don't think you had a normal looking cycle when you went for IVF, if I was in your shoes I would have done exactly the same thing.  Next year we are going to look at IVF again if I'm not pregnant. I think the longest I will go naturally is Feb or March, then it's IVF. If that means that it  does fry my ovaries then so be it, I have to try.  I change my mind all the time as we have been trying naturally for a long time now   so I wonder if I'm just prolonging something that's not working. I'm telling myself it's different because of the herbs and my normalish looking cycle.

Speaking of trying everything, I took my royal jelly twice today, I'm getting used to it. I didn't buy the capsules as the little jar that I have (according the the lady at the health food shop) is supposed to be the best one to take, so if it tastes bad so be it, happy to deal with that if it gets me pregnant!

Hello new ladies - and welcome!!

Best go now. DH is in a bad mood, his mum is over and she always annoys him , so maybe I'll make him a cup of tea.
Love to all ladies

XXXX


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls

Just popping in to keep the thread.

Had a mad night out Friday night (think I needed it) got home VERY late and felt pants all day yesterday (serves me right).  

Ally - you look pretty damm gorgeous to me  

Ophelia - congrats on being pupo.

Mir - I hope the paed can put your mind at rest.  When DD was born she had (has) an ear problem - the doctors told us she could have all sorts of problems and even suggested down syndrome at one point.  As it turned out she just had an ear problem so we worried completely unnecessarily.  There are all sorts of possibilities and Dr Google knows nothing  

LJ - 34 weeks - woohoo!  

LB - 30 weeks - woohoo!    Fizzy water?  Did he not think of crisps/sweets/biscuits/cakes/nuts.  Men, they're cr*p  

Sam - good call.  Try naturally for a while and see how it goes.  

Hi to everyone else - Anne, FF, Nix, Nicky, Steph, Purple, Natasha, Tracey, Bugle and the newbies   

Off to bed now, need another early night

L x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello ladies!!! 

Sorry not had time to catch up! And another manic week ahead!!! Off for follow up at JR today, then newcastle tues, wolverhampton Wed and Preston Thursday. Bl00dy work!! Sometrimes wish I was rich  

Thinking of you and hopefully catch up with you all soon!!!

Hugs to you all

Sx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Ophelia - wow huge congrats on being PUPO, sounds like some good embies, sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!!!

Mirranda - hope bobsters hand gets better soon - sounds like a nerve ligament type of thing? 

Nicks - good luck with the bottle feeding

Laura - having just spent 2 days last week doing antenatal classes - I wouldn't worry about not doing them!!! I think I learnt more from reading a book!!!

Ally, Purple, Lainey Sam, Anne Natasha, Pixie , Steph, Tracey and everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

How is everyone today?

Anna- happy Birthday for yesterday hun, sorry it's a late greeting    x

Ally- How you feeling today seeetie? Shaun of enders- hmmmm maybe now he's had his hair cut!!  xx

Pixie- Sorry about your random AF hun, it's a difficult time for you.  

Lainey- A good night out- now that sounds excelllent - Glad you enjoyed it x

Popsi- Thanks for adding me on ** hun - hope you're ok today? x

Sam- You sound like me!!!!!! How are you hun? xx

Purple- Hope today goes ok- let us know  

  to Bobbi, Angel, Bugle, Stephe, Laura,Beachy, Laura, Lucy, Miranda, LJ, Swinny, Nix, Natasha, Nicki, Tracey, Fishy, Heather, Ophelia, JJ1

Anne
xxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Bobbi,

  to help you get through you week
xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Bobbi – so awful to have someone on your back when you have so much to deal with outside of work. Sometimes don’t you just wish you could tell them what you are going through – imagine how horrid they would feel.

Anne- hi xxxx. Can you see peoples birthday’s somehow, or did I miss this in Anna’s post somewhere?

Anna – I didn’t know it was your birthday.  Happy happy birthday!

Purple – good luck today.

Ally – how are you today?  Are you back at work?

Natasha, Pixie, Mir, Tracey, Lainey, Steph, bugle, LJ, Nicks, Fish, Swinny, Heather, Ophelia, Nix, Beach, Laura and anyone I’ve missed !

Well AF arrived today – as my BBT predicted it would.  This is TMI  but the “quality” of the blood (- this is another sign in Chinese medicine, colour, texture, etc) does not look good, which is not a good sign for my lining either. Of course that’s making me reconsider whether I should do IVF this month…… I’ll think about it today.  I don’t actually have to make the decision until tomorrow….day 2.

Sxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Sorry, Anna is on ********- are you hun?
Quality of blood,? can you speak to hospital about it at all for advice?
xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

aaahhh huh - no I'm avoiding ********!...I feel so 80s! I find it hard enough to keep on top of phone & email.

It's not really a hospital thing, it's more a diagnostic tool used in chinese medicine.

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi all!

Ally - you are NOT old, fat or ugly and infertility is still an issue up for grabs!  I can understand after all the utter hell you have been through that your confidence has hit rock bottom and I am really sorry, but please do hang in there!!  Sorry the herbs are making your tummy growl but maybe that shows they are working!!     Sorry you can't see Kate's new pic. anyone else having problems?

Laura - sorry to hear about Tim's drinking.  I think you need to have a word, but phrase it in such a way as makes the consequences clear (and maybe over egg the possible consequences slightly) rather than sounding as though you are nagging generically about him drinking.  I would try something like, "How much you drink is up to you, but you have to bear in mind that, right now, there is a high risk that I will need to go to the hospital urgently and if you are not fit to drive we will have to wait for an ambulance.  Hopefully, a delay while we wait won't cause any problems, but it might.  I hate the idea that we are taking that kind of risk over babies we have battled so hard to get, but I can't do anything about it if you are happy to take a gamble.  I just want you to realise that it is a gamble and that I would feel a lot happier if I knew that you were always able to drive me to the hospital the second I needed to be there. Please can you just have a think about it ok?" Then change the subject to something cheerful and let it drop. Not much more you can do.  30 weeks is great!  Well done!    

Miranda - sorry you are worried over Robert's hand. I really think cerebral palsy is highly unlikely so don't worry there.  Hopefully, as Nicks says, it is just a tendon or something.  

Sam - I know this decision is hard and I'm sorry AF arrived so that you have to make it.  Here is my honest take.  It seems you are responding well to the TCM and, even if it doesn't work, a few months building up strength in your ovaries will make it easier for them to handle IVF if that is what you need to do.  A few months more of better diet, DHEA etc. may well improve the quality/quantity of eggs too if you still have to go for IVF.  It is really good that you have already achieved a longer cycle, heavier AF and a better progesterone level!!  That is a brilliant start!  Even if the quality of blood isn't so great this month you have still come a long way and it looks as though it is worth giving it more time.  So I would wait a little longer before doing IVF but, if you decide to go for it now then I'm sure you are right to do so. Just thought I'd give my honest take - feel free to completely ignore it!!  On another note, I was an obnoxious 2 year old so DD is clearly destined to grow into a charming character!!    

Pixie - sorry the short cycle has messed things up for you.  Have you been able to determine when you go to Turkey?  Is it the Jinemed you are going to?  At least you can speak Turkish - got to be useful!!  

Natasha - like a swimming pool??  What an analogy!  Has your MIL has called in the Taranissi of pool experts?  Or is the pool's chlorine level too high at the moment and she is therefore waiting for a good month? 

Lainey-Lou - glad you had a mad night; sometimes you need it to try and stay relaxed.   

Purple - really hope the follow up goes well.  My mum still hasn't really settled down - she is definitely fussing more over Kate's pre-eclampsia than over my poor Dad who was told he had prostate cancer on Friday!!!

Fishy - not long until those stims now!! 

Bugle - sorry the ante natal classes were a bit useless.  How are you feeling now?  Just want it out?? 

Bobbi - good for you for staying chirpy in the face of work stress. 

Popsi - well done for DH working hard on the course. Hope it is going well; I am sure you will be star students! 

Anne G - hope you are doing ok; I trust you haven't bought your drugs yet - AF may not arrive! 

Kazzie - sorry to hear about the work situation - I hope it works out! Hope they sort out the anaemia too. 

Anna - Happy Belated Birthday (I always miss these things!!)

Heather/Ophelia - PUPO ladies!!  How is it going?  Stay rested and relaxed.  Treat yourself to something nice!      

Nix - hello there! 

Steph - how is pregnant life? 

NicksW - pumpkin and blueberry sounds very healthy for Emily, despite the colourful poo!  Sorry you have found the breastfeeding/bottle thing so stressful.  Hope it is ok soon.   

Lucy - DP's birthday drinks sound fun! 

Slycett/Kate - when do those results come in?  Remember they don't mean everything!!

Mungo/Tannie - hope you are ok.  what did you decide on drug regime?

We had a good party.  DP behaved really well, which pleased me cos I was worried he'd get really drunk and not help me.  However, he did a really good job on the fireworks and only seemed to drink after 2.30 when everyone had left!!  My mulled wine all went, which pleased me.  I had one glass but stayed sober - thought it best in our own house.  One kitten loved it and came out to play; the other only emerged at about 1am when only a few people were left.  She is much shyer.

Kate's tests all went fine on Friday, which is great news.  The doctor is really pleased - she may even make 36 weeks now!  But even if not, 34 is just fab and we are thrilled.

My parents annoyed me a bit in that my dad was diagnosed with prostate cancer on Friday and, at first, they weren't going to tell Kate "just in case it causes a setback". I told them that I thought Kate would be legitimately angry to have this kept from her and that they should tell her just what they had told me.  They relented and told her.  She told me afterwards she would have been really annoyed if she had been kept in the dark and I don't blame her.  Dad now has other tests to check the cancer hasn't spread but the docs are hopeful.        

Well, AF is due this evening and she had better be on time since IUD removal appointment is tomorrow.  If she doesn't arrive I am going anyway in the hope that cervix will be softening in preparation or I've at least had a spot or two or something so that they can still remove.  Otherwise I'll need to troop back on Thursday or something.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Hi jenny think its 2 weeks for blood tests results still gonna have xmas away from thinking about treatment tho (yeah right)  Hope ur dad will be fine hun, not a nice thing to go through   

Sam hope you manage what to decide to do petal not easy this ttc lark 

Hello to bugle, anne, bobbi lainey purple and everyone.  Lordy what a lot of people to get to know.  My head is spinning  

Only short post from me im afraid, sneakily on at work and not supposed to be 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ- So sorry to hear about your poor dad. I have known 2 men over the last year who have had prostrate cancer and they are now absolutely fine and fully recovered.
Seems like docs are positive too hun.
Glad you enjoyed your party.
Me, nope not got any drugs yet, will get em as I go

Kate-  I would call after a week for results hun and see if you can get em quicker x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - might just do that petal, would rather know sooner than later.  Know theres not much chance of a nat pg for me but think im tempted into buying fertility monitor for next few months.  Have used the poas opks in the past u know the one with the smiley face?  Always had a smiley face appear and i know that shows the lh surge but im not certain that it means ovulation will definatly take place or not?  Still i got one good tube (i think) so may as well give it a go 

One of these days i will get caught here 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello ladies

Kazzie - sorry to hear about your job problems and I really hope it gets sorted soon and the outcome is good    (orange dots work for jobs too you know)

Ally - don't feel bad about yourself, you've been through a lot and you still show spirit, nobody would expect you to bounce back, but take some time to spoil yourself and certainly don't beat yourself up about anything.  

Ladyverte - hope your head is clearing now

Ophelia - great news on those embies  I hope they're snuggling in tight in there - any names?

Sam - grrrr at DH. If she's 2 then surely that is not unusual. Glad your progesterone was better, here's   that it keeps climbing

Tracey - Hi hon, glad the bleeding stopped  

Slycett - Hello!! Welcome to the group (though I'm sure the girls have already made you feel very welcome

Bobbi -   for the week ahead, plan something nice for Saturday to keep you going and it'll soon be over

Laura - I agree with the others, you need to have a word, he also needs to get out the habit for when those little ones arrive and you'll need all the (sober) help you can get. Maybe it's just his way of dealing with the stress  

LittleJenny - I'm so sorry to hear the news about your dad,   It is very treatable though. Good luck for tomorrow  

Anne - hello!!

Everyone else - big, huge  s

I'm going a little mad here, as to be expected, second time is def more of a  !   Stayed away for the weekend as was trying to distract myself as much as possible but missed you all too much. Yesterday was first day of poss implantation was was crazily expecting to feel all sorts   Had AF pains last time (but still BFN). 

Got a great bruise last night though, I think the Clexane is definately working now and thinning my blood beautifully, I got a really dark purple bruise the size of a jaffa cake from one injection, the trouble is each jab has to be at least 5cm from any other bruises and my belly button and I do one a day so I need to eat lots to make more tummy or I won't manage another 12!

We named our embies Daniel and Sean after the two best Bonds. We figured they've been through all kinds of high tech adventures to get to us, and although they are slightly flawed we hope they will be winners   I'm giving them motivational speeches each night and so is my mum, psycically from Edinburgh.

Right, lunch then more distraction for me, I'm getting really good at Worms on the DS but still need practice more to kick DH's backside

Big  

Heather xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Heather- Nice to hear from you hun, hang in there Daniel & Sean   
Take care
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Heather - hi petal just wanted to wish you good luck hunny hope daniel and sean are snuggling in nice and tight  

PS Whats an antral count tho? 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Heather -    when is your test day?
Sam - sorry AF came. Hope you come to a decision about ivf    
Hi Anne  
Sly - I used a CB fertility monitor and found it helped  
LJ - sorry to hear about your dad   did he have an operation? Hopefully he will do fine - prostate is not such a bad one but still a worry I know. Glad Kate is OK   Good luck for coil out  
LB - don't let Tim be over the driving limit - that's so impt. Imagine if he couldn't get straight in the car and drive you   My DH took a while to come to grips with this concept - he will get it in the end   30 weeks - yay!
Mirra - how's you? 
Purple   for FU
Pix, Bobbi hi there!
Mrs O - great embies hun          I'm with Mirra - this must be your turn  
I've just got over another bout of food poisoning which kept me in bed all day yesterday   DH had a crash course in looking after a baby for a whole day without help   Am only BF last thing at night now thank goodness, otherwise don't know what i would have done
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

LJ - I am so sorry to hear about your Dad sweetheart. Have the Dr's said what is the way forward from here? Yes my understanding is the same as Anne's that Prostate cancer has a very good recovery rate      .
Thanks again for your support - really appreciate it - trying not to give up - on my regime now. I have realised that I need to stop 'researching' I find myself searching for 'fsh over 100 pregnant', 'spontaneous ovulation pof' etc etc and it makes me really anxious, I suddenly realise that I am tapping away on my laptop at 11.30 at night and am totally wired from it. I am going to make an effort to stop that. My future is what it is, all I can do is my best, limit alchohol, not smoke, eat well, do my herbs/ dhea, have sex and hope for the best!! No amount of research will help me. EASIER SAID THAN DONE THOUGH!!!! So glad that your party was a success, the kittens kinda enjoyed themselves and that DP behaved himself! Hope you didnt have too much clearing up to do. How in gods name did you manage to have one glass of wine?? I am TTC and there is no way that I could have a party and not get drunk. I don't drink at all at the moment but a party in my house - I would be way too anxious!! I can see Kate now - she looks great - she still looks so neat for carrying twins - keeping my fingers crossed for 36 weeks x


Hi Slycett - good luck on the monitor - I have a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - they are supposed to be very good x

Bugle - sorry you felt the antenatal classes were not that great - do you have a choice of where you can go or do you have to go to a particular one??

Bobbi hon - how horrible having to work with someone nasty - just FOUR more sleeps until you spend your last day with them!! Anything nice planned for Friday night - a treat may give you the focus you need to get to the end of the week!  

Purple - Sorry you too have a sh!t week to look forward to - yep I wish I was rich too - maybe we should start a PR national lottery syndicate I am actually serious or is it a silly idea - it wouldnt work would it? Or would it??

Lainey Hon - hope you are feeling a little brighter hon. Glad you had a good one on Friday - how late?? I am jealous - can't remember the last time i heard the birds singing on my way home   I have turned into right boring cow!! 

Natasha - Oh dear - being likened to a swimming pool is not great! Reminds me of the weekend when we told in laws about my 'problems'. Ben knocked a knife off the table at breakfast and it fell between his legs and just missed his tackle. FIL said to Ben "whoops careful we don't want your plumbing damaged aswell as Ally's ha ha ha ha"!!! Errr my plumbing is fine thanks - JUST HAVENT GOT ANY   EGGS YOU  !!! Not long till your holiday is it?? I need one - can you tell!!!

Pixie - I think the Lister need to be careful not to rest on their laurels. When I first went there in June it was much  less frantic (although still very busy) - I think they are doing a refurb AND are trying to get as many people through before the christmas shut down - maybe this is affecting the quality of their care. Wherever you go though I find that you need to be in charge - drives me crazy xx

Heath - thanks hon   sorry to hear about those Clexane jabs - that sounds tough - but any excuse to eat more is good as far as I am concerned - I am sending Sean and Daniel implantation vibes too     

Nicki - sorry to hear about your food poisoning - wont have done DH any harm to see how hard it is for you though   

So today I had a consultation with Nick Panay menopause guy - he is good I think. I had loads of questions but to summarise he said that HRT can act as a mild contraceptive, pregnancies do happen but it is a risk to take it if you want to concieve, but that it is totally not necessary for me to start it until I have missed loads of periods and have symptoms (which thankfully I do not at the moment). I got a name of a counsellor that he recommended who I will call today. I got my progesterone taken to see if I ovulated on last cycle at Lister (why they didnt offer this I will never know). He also advised that FSH should not be followed as we already know that I have a problem in that area, much better to just try and get pregnant and forget about the  FSH, my random 107 is pointless he said. He also said that he had no problem with low stim IVF if I am getting follicles (and these are shown to contain eggs) and that these low doses could do no damage to my ovaries PHEW!!!!! I felt alot better after that, but very glad I didnt listen to Dr White at St Mary's who said I should go on the HRT and that it would not prevent pregnancy. God knows who knows the truth (if anyone) but I am not taking the risk.

I am still off work - but not going to sit on my  all day today - I am going to do some tidying and cleaning!! 
Seeing Jaya in the morning so that will be another piece of the puzzle put into place. 

Love to all I haven't mentioned individually x

A xxxx


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello all 
Been off line for a while - a friend of mine dropped dead on a bus - aged 42 - and they have no reason why. With her husband - it was his birthday and they had just been for lunch. Not heart, brain, embolsims, etc. V sad. But it meant that I didnt think about IVF for a week.
Anne G - how did you get on at the Lister? Who did you see and what are your thoughts ?
Heather - I love the names Daniel and Sean, thinking of you.
Been massively down about hitting 40 in 3 weeks time and I cancelled my party ......My husband tried to organise a surprise, and someone leaked it, and I cant face it. Am going for round 2 at the Lister in January but the lovely Marie Wren keeps being so negative about my low AMH and only producing 4 eggs last time that I feel there is no point. Am also berating myself (which is pointless!) wishing that if I had known it was going to be this bad, I would have started IVF at 37, but I had only just met DH then, so I didint know it was going to be this bad.
Have started on DHEA, and am getting NK cells and thyroid done. Sorry to be a wingeing Winnie, I know you all have been through it or are going through it. It just gets you down at times, doesnt it ?!
Lots of love to all
cath
x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi cath - sorry to hear about your friend hun    Dont worry about hitting forty tho, i was the same as you, and it wasnt till someone said be grateful you got there a lot of people would love to but never do, that i started to cheer up a bit  Enjoy it hun you wont feel any different i promise you.   Im also the same in not meeting my dh till i was 37 and we started trying just as i turned 39, yes it is very hard on us, how are we to know then that it will be such a bloody hard struggle, yes it does get you down at times and i started to get obsessed with it (still am)    Anyway hun it only takes 1 egg so dont give up 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Cath- My God, how awful. So sorry to hear about your poor friend hun  
One thing I have done is the same as you- wishing I had started all this malarky earlier before we  got married etc etc- but it don't get you anywhere hun. It does get you down big time but my mom had me at 39 and my brother at 42 and who knows what shape she was in FSH/AMH wise.
You look fab so stop worrying about 40, been there since May and it ain't so bad    

Ally- See what a different doctor can do for your self esteem and positivity hun. x I say 2009 is our year.
Sorry but I am cracking up at your FIL conversation- not at all funny but just your response sounds like one of mine     

Nicks- Sorry you've been a poorly bear hun. DH had a bit a shock then   x

A xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Every egg is sacred, every sperm is pure...

Monty Python spoke the truth (though I changed the words slightly...)


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - got through your posts eventually  

Purple - hi hon, glad to have you back   Hope you got some answers today on your FU   Back at the JR tomorrow for baseline, 8.15 appointment  

NicksW - hope your feeling better hun  

Mir - bless the Bobster, at least his fingers can;t be hurting him, keep moving them, sounds like you're doing a great job   Thanks for the  , needed that  

Laura - i think if DH had given me a bottle of water and then proceeded to get drunk i would have hit the roof, i hope you manage to get that sorted   Don't panic about looking after your little bubs, as long as you've got the love to give (which you have loads) everything else will slot itself into place  

Ally - hows the herbs treating you now, still funny tummy   you are not fat and ugly, you will make a yummy mummy   I start stimms on thursday (). Sounds like you had a productive meeting  

LJ - party sounded good, even if you didn't invite us   Sorry about your dad, we have 2 friends with prostrate cancer, there are alot of good treatments for it   Good news on your IUD coming out  

Anne - enjoyed the Xfactor, that was the best result ever, i wish i could watch something without bawling my eyes out though, i wanted him to go and still  

Kazzie -  

Ophelia - great news on your embies hun, keep them safe and warm  

Sam - very good arguments my dear, sounds like you know what you want at least  

Tracey - so pleased for you that the bleeding has stopped, how you feeling now  

Popsi - your DH sounds lovely, he must be so focussed  

Mungo - i'm back at the JR tomorrow for baseline bloods, they are upping my stimms from 225 to 375 this time, hopefully that'll stop the main folly from dominating and others may grow alongside, last time i had the main one growing and some minitures turned up after 11 days of stimms  

Natasha - how's our swimming pool today  

Anna - happy birthday hun  

Bobbi -  

Heather - how's daniel and sean today  

OPJ - so sorry to hear about your friend, it's horrible when it happens suddenly, we are still waiting for the police to release my BIL's body after 4 weeks, unexplained deaths cause so much more heartache as there is so much more time taken over the autopsies and you are left in limbo  

Exhausting weekend for me, went shopping with Mum and Sis, not much xmas shopping after all, but a few clothes purchased (in a bigger size),   it was a long one and i didn't get to drink much, so spent the evening with a painfull headache, DH also had a few too many drinks and went to pieces over BIL's death, he needed to, but my head ended up even worse, nothing worse than seeing a man cry, especially when it's your man   

Had a productive day yesterday while DH was working on his bosses extension roof, made chocolate brownies and stew like a good wifey, lots of clothes sorting and ironing, didn't manage to get the lie-in i so desperately need though, so still have a constant hangover   

Have to get up at 5.30 in the morning, my baseline appointment at the clinic is 8.15 and it's a good hours drive, not looking forward to such an early morning


----------



## CPJ (Oct 14, 2008)

I know it takes one egg and thats when I was ready to nearly scream at MW ! She should know that, she's the gynae ! Its life and yes we are lucky to meet lovely boys at our age - and we are lucikier than some. I need to focus on something else other than all this I think. Have now started taking She oak, have you heard about it ? Its supposed to remove all negative energy and fears about conceiving. 
Thanks for your support team as ever.
Someone mentioned a book way back on fertility / infertility - does anyone know the name off hand ? How is Heather ? Sorry, am a bit behind on all news. But good to be back !
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Cath - sorry you are feeling low but honestly your chances don't suddenly plummet on your 40th birthday; all that happens is that you are slotted into a different bracket for stat purposes.  With your AMH I think I have asked before but are you sure your first result and second result are not on different scales? I'd hate to see you thinking you'd had this massive drop when you hadn't. If your 3.6 is on the pmol/l scale then you've actually gone up!  I'd also say that if you are unhappy with Marie Wren then change your consultant; Lucy here had lower AMH than you and did fine at the Lister and they have been very positive with her. You are entitled to expect the same treatment. Sorry about your friend too; that is sad. 

Ally - sounds like the menopause guy was actually quite nice. It must have been nice to talk to someone who didn't write off your chances of getting pg and advised you accordingly.  I was pretty anxious about the party - but that is what made me stay sober I think!! 

Kate - I know timing can be hard but the alternative is not having met your DH because you settled for Mr. Wrong when your were 25 - no appealing is it??

Heather - hope Daniel and Sean are using some cool gadgets to burrow in and hang on tight! 

NicksW - sorry about the food poisoning. horrid!   Dad just had a PSA test which came back at 7.1 when it shouldn't have been over 5 at his age (70).  He then had a biopsy.  Now it's a bone scan and MRI to check is hasn't spread.   

Anne G - hello there! 

Fishy - sounds like you ahev had an exhausting time. I know there is a lot going on around you so I really hope you can look after number one for when you start stims tomorrow.   Hope DH is ok now - his grief has to come out at some point.

Thanks for all your support about Dad.  It is a shock since his PSA reading wasn't that high (he was at 7.1 when some men are in the 100s when diagnosed) so we thought it was likely to be a simple enlarged prostate.  However, we are trying to be optimisitc, although we need to know the results of the bone scan and MRI before we really know where we stand.  His chances look good though.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- What a lovely wife you are hun. I am so sh1t at the mo it's unbelievable. 
Bless your poor DH x
Sounds like you headaches are awful.
So, scan tomorrow then stimming?


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Have done a lot of laughing catching up today - much better than last week!

LJ get yourself to Jane Plant's website - my dad has prostate cancer, he was diagnosed over 5 years ago and still going stong.  He has responded really well to treatment and generally success rates are really good.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you x.

I have a quick question that I hope someone here can answer.  I am going to do my first injection tonight and have looked through everything in the bag I got from the Lister and there don't seem to be any of those antiseptic wipes to clean the bit where the needle goes in.  Do I need those or is that just when you have a blood test?  HELP!!!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!

Firstly LJ, so sorry to hear about your dad! hopefully the twins will keep everyone so positive and treatment will work well!!!!

Just had follow up and was told no point having any further IVF, even though FSH was 8.4, he thinks if they tested again it would be high! thinks I have low ovarian reserve/POF 
give me a 5% chance in further cycles and advised DE

   Devestated! DH has been lovely, and after always saying he'd never go down the donor route he's now encouraging me to take the DHEA, Going to GP to get repeat of all bloods hopefully thenwe're going to make app for lister for beginning of next year! If that cycle gets us no further then at the end of next year we will look to go to South Africa (cape town) for DE treatemnet! SA because DH is from there so we can combine it with a visit to his family in Port Elizabeth!

So lots of stress and decisions made today!

So hugs to you ladies, and I'm thinking of you, wish I could do personals buyt head is up my  

Sxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oooh also thanks for your birthday wishes - I have duly updated my signature to 35

x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - oh hun how horrible for you   so glad you have backup plans in place already though, you need to stay positive   You know where i am if you need to talk  

Anne - bloods tomorrow and if i'm duly downregged then stimms start on Thursday, tummy all plump and ready to be stabbed  

Anna - no need for the wipes i think, i wasn't given them last t/x, you could always get some if you would prefer   You're a few days ahead of me!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Purple - so sorry that you had to hear that news but I'm glad you have a plan and are looking forward, surely they can't just base the prognosis on they 'think it will be high' it can't cost them much to actually test it?   I'm really glad you and DH are agreed on a plan though, I think these men can only handle one thing at a time

Anna - I never used wipes, the chances of infection are so slim they hardly every use them now in hospitals so don't worry (as long as you've had a bath in the past few days...)  

Right, me, Daniel and Sean are off for a walk before I get cabin fever


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ   sorry to hear about your dad, praying he'll get good news at his scans


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Purple- This is all sounded so familiar to me 3 weeks ago hun. Sorry, but how can he tell what FSH will be? Don't get that hun.
Get an AMH done at a private clinic, £90ish then you are armed with all info.
The Lister have given us hope - 1 in 10 stats for us with my ffff'd up high FSH/AMH and I am wayyyyy older than you- come on chick me thinks you just need maybe a diff protocol and someone who can treat you as you.
I know EXACTLY how you feel sweetie and am here for you if you want to   words later
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't give up hope Purple - I had the same talk from someone last year and felt just awful and totally without hope.  Talk to some more clinics with doctors who see this all the time and I'll bet that you'll come away feeling much better.   

Thanks Fishface and Heather - I think I'm quite clean so prob ok then.  Fishface I think that I'll only be two days ahead of you!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon!

Purps - that can't be right, that they tell you that you have no chance after *estimating * your FSH? Tell me your consultant isn't that much of a ?
Try to shrug it off - he sounds a complete eejit.

LJ - I'm so, so sorry to hear about your dad's diagnosis. We thought my dad had it a couple of years ago and it was such a worrying time. What a bittersweet time for you all. I bet your mum's just indulging in a bit of displacement activity, appearing to worry more over Kate - it's easier worrying about a healthy young mum-to-be than your life partner's diagnosis with cancer, is my thinking.
Do you all live close by?

Heather - walk those Bonds! It's so good for shrugging off the worries of the 2WW, a bit of walking. I'd prefer swimming but I was banned from swimming in the 2WW!

Beach, how the devil are you? 

Anna - happy birthday!

Cath - ignore Marie Wren - she's a cold fish who thinks people don't know anything about alternatives. While there are eggs and sperm you have a chance.

Fish - our resident warm fish! Glad they're upping your meds - this will be a turning point, you'll see!

Ally - glad the consultant was positive - makes all the difference. Good luck with the healthy living!

Nicks, Kate, Anne, Laura, and everyone - hello!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir I'm fine thanks, had a busy weekend and just getting ready to see Hayley Westenra in concert...Hope you're ok x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anna - Happy birthday for yesterday   hope you had a toptastic day!

Purps - your consult is talking out his   how can he guess that your FSH would be high! what a tit! although clearly the man has spotted a niche in the market - all us ladies on tx can go see him so he can guess our results so we dont have to have millions of needles stuck in us all the time    Tell him you want your AMH done or get it done elsewhere and have FSH levels done too and then and only then can you decide on your gameplan. 

Ally  -     at your response to your FIL (even if it was just in your head)

Heather - love the embies names    lots of    for you, keep yourself occupied with those worms x

Lainey-lou - you naughty girl hope you had fun   - was up your way yesterday i think, the outlaws live in Bayford which isnt far from your neck of the woods i think


Cath - v sorry to hear about your friend - what a massive shock for you all   

LJ - great news on Kate.   on your dads news, his score is v low though, my grandad had a "touch of the prostate cancer" as he told me, last year and his score was around that too - hes all good now and his treatment didnt last too long nor was too unpleasant so am sure he's going to be absolutely fine

Fishy - hope all goes well with your blood tests tom and you finally get to start!!!  

Sam - hope DD feeling a bit better now - going to PM you back in a sec

Anne - hi hun  

Bobbi - hope your day isnt going too badly - make her a cup of tea and spit in it - i used to do that to my old boss - just want to point out that he was a proper wnaker before you all start thinking i'm a crazy pyscho bird   - anyway it used to make me feel good for at least an hour or so  

 Mira, Nix, Popsi, Laura, Beachy, Kate and anyone else i've inadvertently forgotted xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple - I really think it's way too early to tell you to go for DE.  No offence to your clinic, but I am not at all sure they are up to speed on the right protocols, drug combinations etc. to help poor responders.  For a start, they only do the long protocol, which really doesn't suggest to me they have much experience in different protocols and how they suit different patients.  Hence they suggest DE because they can do that and they can't seem to do other protocols etc.  And I do think this suggestion that they think your FSH would be higher on a subsequent test and basing advice on that is absurd.  If you said "I think I'll produce 10 eggs next time" they would never take you seriously but you have about as much evidence for that as they do about saying your FSH is bound to be high.    I know the staff etc. are nice there but I really think you need to get a second opinion on this. 

Miranda - hi there and thanks for your support on dad.  We are a bit spread out really - me in London, Kate in Yorkshire and Mum and Dad in the Midlands!  How is little Robert?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi lovely ladies,

Purple: I agree with Miranda. How the hell is that possible? Change your consultant immediately and go to someone else who knows their stuff! Your guys sounds like a real jerk! 

LJ: I PM’d you.   

Anne: Hi sweetie, how is the vibrating ovary these days? Has AF arrived yet? Hope it won’t, obviously for the good reason!   

Sam: Good luck with whatever you decide to do hun! 

Slycett: I use Clearblue Fertility Monitor but no idea how good it is! Been using it for 2 months now, the first month showed ovulation and I had progesterone done which confirmed the ovulation but this month it showed high fertility which detects estrogen for 8 consecutive days and then ovulation on day 9 but my AF arrived 3 days after!! So it’s rather confusing!

Tracey: Really glad the bleeding has stopped now hun. 

Anna: Happy Birthday!   Hope you are having a great day!

Heather: Snuggle in tight Daniel & Sean.  

Ally: You so need to hear something slightly positive from the doctors sometimes don’t you. I’m sure it was a big relief for you hun. He sounds like a really nice guy.

I was so annoyed with your FIL’s comment! How insensitive of him to say such thing, mind you when we broke the news to my in laws my MIL told me how easy it was for her to conceive! I must have been completely stunned by her comments as my DH told her off for being so STUPID! They simply don’t get it…

Cath: Really sorry to hear about your friend…How awful! I hope you are felling OK. 

Bobbi, Nicki W, Fishface, Miranda, Droogie,Natasha


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - before i started this 2nd t/x the JR said they expected my FSH to be higher now and wouldn't test it again just-incase, i wonder why they stick their heads in the sand with it and don't just find out the truth and what they're dealing with


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pixiewixie- It makes your blood boil doesn't it when people say such mind numbingly IDIOTIC things. 
No AF till about Thurs/Fri and vibes less frequent hun
ps, Ally hun- I wasn't cracking up at his comment , I  was tickled by your response x



Hi Nat hunni  

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Blood tests all done, should get results by end of week, didnt think it would be quite that fast.  

Purple think they are talking twaddle hun, can you ask ur gp to re do blood tests for you, mine has, tho i did have to explain to blood taker wht amh was   

Pixie thanx for the info on monitors hun, think it will be a trip up to boots tomoz dinna 

Natasha ur comment about boss had me    

Beachgirl wow i love hayley, think i still have her first album somewhere but dh will never let me play it   

Littlejenny, ur so right about me wrong petal, i met him when i was 29 and split up from him at 33, what a complete   he was.  

Hello to heather, anne, fishface, miranda, ally, cath and everyone else i've no doubt missed cos im a blonde bimbo  Dyed i know but still blonde

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purple hon - i have never ever heard so much [email protected] in my whole life - that really takes the biscuit - who is your consultant? Mystic Meg??  

I have to say you seem to have had your reservations with this clinic for a while so maybe this is the incentive you needed to get out of there?? I know you liked the staff but as you have said - they are not getting you pregnant - and now to add insult to injury they are implying that they can look into your eyes and predict what you ovarian reserve is!!!! POF my ****!!! SP for you next time, maybe with some Clomid thrown in for good measure!! 

Lovely that DH is open to other ideas though sweetheart - can you ask him to have a word with Ben?? 

Much love - this is not what you need after your last few weeks  

Anne - I know sweetheart - no worries at all x

Pix - your MIL - let me at her  

Beachy - enjoy your concert sweetheart x

CPJ - so sorry to hear about your friend - what a terrible shock. A similar thing happened to my aunt - she was on holiday with her husband - very shocking   In terms of how you are feeling this is only natural, I struggle a lot with feeling old and past it with my POF. I am trying to find a good counsellor to work through my feelings of regret and the anger x, In terms of when to stop - only you know when that time comes but I don't think you should listen exclusively to MW, you have to listen to your head and heart and decide. Also not everyone at the Lister has the same attitude - so why not change consultants? I know some girls love MW blunt attitude but I found it too abrasive for me - IF has left me feeling very vulnerable. I hope you are feeling more positive soon x

Mir - thanks hon - healthy living - what a bloody bore - I bore myself to sleep with my supplements, herbs, vegetables, blah blah blah!! Mind you had a lovely treat yesterday green and blacks vanilla ice cream with Bonne Maman confiture de caramel - OMG OMG OMG OMG - it is like a caramel 'spread' but it works so well as a sauce for icecream!! I cannot believe Ben bought it for me - he must be desperate for a smile out of me   it worked!! Shame I am supposed to be balancing my hormones and not having sugar ahhhhhh!! 

Natasha - that is classic - do you think someone hates me - my tea has had a nasty froth on it recently!!!!! 

Laura - all okay little one 

Must get back to the housework - I love being a housewife.

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: No vibrating ovary, what are we going to make fun of now?    My MIL is actually a lovely lady but she had a blonde moment then I guess   

Slycett: Get your fertility monitor online if you decide to get one hun. It’s much cheaper. I got mine from a good site called www.chemistdirect.co.uk

Ally: I wish I was a housewife for a while! So, is the sugar bad for hormone balance?? I’m totally screwed then, cause all I eat is sugar!! 

px x x

/links


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix hon - I am not really a housewife - it is my dream!!!!! I hate work getting in the way of me and my home life!!!! I am just off recovering - going back is inevitable though  

Aparently yes on the sugar - just think of anything you enjoy and then you can be pretty sure that it upsets your hormones. Yep it is everything nice - except sex - which  I understand is a 'free' item on the hormone balancing diet!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Natasha- Always wanted to do that to someone I hate but never had the balls!
You crack me up    

Al- I actually got the vac out at the weekend    
Felt so good after  

Pixie- You know me , something will come up soon   x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: I know you are a temporary housewife darling…It must feel so good though! Re sugar, it is the only good thing in my life at the moment  , how can I live without it!!! OK, I’ll reduce it promise! 

Anne: I cleaned the whole house on Friday night again!! WTF is wrong with me?? DH was out playing football and I did it all by myself, impressive eh? I even sorted out my wardrobe and got rid of 3 suitcases full of junk; some of those bits hadn’t even been worn once! 

LJ: Thanks for the PM hun  

pxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheers pixie will have a gander later 

I've just done nearly 2 hours ironing seeing as i scammed off work early for bloodtest.  Cleared out our bedroom satday afternoon as dh has trouble finding the washing basket and that really winds me up   Apart from that tho girls no housework done here since oooohhhhh prob last weekend   How disgusting  

Just about to run bath af is finally abating at last ugghhhhh never feel clean when af's around.  Still have to shower myself down when i get out the bath tho, dh says i have ocd or something.  Good job one of us has otherwise we would be living in a right old pigsty.  

Pixie does butterkist toffee popcorn count as sugar then?  Only dh bought me some and it keeps winking at me, dont think i will be able to resist.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Pix - I know what you mean about sugar - its the same for me - I am still having it if I am honest - a bit of choccie here and a bit of ice cream there - I figure if it releases some endorphins it is doing something good!!! 

Slycett - eat the butterkist  

A x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oh my dear dear ladies, I've just read all your responses, and shown them to DH! you have no idea how much it helps"!!!!!

I think the next step is definately go to GP and get repeat bloods! then we will get an app with the Lister for January! take it from there!!

Thank you all once again for all your support!

It means more than than I could possibly put into words!!!

Thank you 

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kate: I hate doing ironing!!! Let’s do a deal I clean your house you do my ironing…deal?   Winking toffee popcorn!! How can you resist that!! Go for it but don’t tell Ally!  

xpxpx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purple  

Pixie - I heard that!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix - i hate ironing too hun, but dh wont pick the b.l.o.o.d.y iron up so its always to poor misunderstoo, unappreciated, taken for granted me   Actually he's not that bad, if he had have been i wouldnt of married the bugger, and he does cook me tea most nites as well, plus buy me chocolate 

Purple, well done hun, dont give up hope.  If my results are crap, think i will still have app at lister or argc to see what they say before going onto donor eggies 

Ally cheers hun - will not let u down tho it is quite a massive bag and may take more than one sitting 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ops! Kate you got me in trouble – Sorry Ally!! I didn’t eat any sweets Kate did!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wasnt me!

I only eat veg and natural yogurt, thats why my trumpets smell so divine! 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Purple -   Glad you are feeling a bit better.  I think you need to remember that clinics less experienced with poor response are going to give you the DE speech very quickly.  I'm not saying this makes them bad clinics - they just don't know how to treat you in any other way.  Jump ship elsewhere and you could find it's a very different story.  Look at my sister and, more recently, Lucy. OK - Lucy isn't pg yet but she responded fine and with decent eggies and the Lister were optimistic at her follow up, when another clinic had refused to treat her.

Well, AF still shows no signs of arriving.  I sort of knew it.  I tend to ovulate on day 12-14 and then AF comes on day 26-28, depending on when I ovulate.  I booked the appointment for day 26 cos (1) then I could get it with the doc who put my IUD in and who was utterly fab and (2) last month I ov'd on day 12!!  However, this month I ov'd on day 14 so I really knew that day 26 was unlikely - just hoped I'd misread things (not v. sophisticated here just assume last day of EWCM is o-day!!).  Anyway, I am going to go along anyway and if I have to go back on Thursday then so be it.  From what I have read, there is no real issue with taking the IUD out at any time; the only reason they like to do it during AF is because your cervix is softer.  I figure it may just be softening up ready for AF so it might be ok but I'll check with this doc cos I like and trust her.  Will let you all know how it goes.

Kate had more tests today - all are fine!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi girls!

Just to let you all know i now can only type laying on my side with one hand! I no longer can sit up so my posting will be lessand a bit rubbish.  I'm am reading though.

Purple  -   thats all i have to say!  i think clinics say that when they cant be bothered to do somthing other than LP! I had exactly same speech after my first cycle.  I think you are nowhere near the end of the baby raod.

Ally - How you feeling? 

LJ - Oh good luck with coil removal.  sorry about yourpa but as others have said prostate cancer is one of the 'btter' onesand his numbers are good so sure all will be fine.  still worrying im sure. 

mirr - hows you?

beachy - have fun tonight

heather and mrs o - how you girls doing?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anne G said:


> Pixie- You know me , something will come up soon  x


Anne - dont you mean something will come off soon


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- I spend most of my life in that position these days and I don't have an excuse      


Kate, Pix, Ally- Words can't describe how much I hate ironing. I wash it, fold it and put it away in a bid to con myself that I don't have any- it doesn't work   
mmmmmmmmm butterkist winking popcorn   
I can't cut sugar out I'm sorry to say, I turn into a    lady without it!!

Natasha- Oppps yes, sorry that's what I meant   

Purple- So glad we have helped you hun. the more I think about it the more crazy it all sounds. AMH is a defo hunni and some positive words...oh, and a lovely big bar of chocolate    

Hi and bye everyone else, got to go and have pins stuck in me now


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - hope the pins don hurt too much hun. 

Laura im like that hun but its just cos i got a huge butterkist belly and its all pixies fault, she told me to eat it 

Hellox to littlejenny, natasha and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey ladies,

This is probably the last time I'll get to post before we jet off to South Africa (2 more sleeps!) so thought I'd better say hi and bye, although DP is taking his laptop and I bet my FF addiction gets the better of me, although I have been telling myself I should have a few weeks off from thinking about babies and tx. 

LJ - so sorry to hear about your dad's diagnosis but it's very promising to hear all the comments regarding treatment. How did it go at the docs today?

Purple - so many ups and downs in a short space of time, isn't tx crazy?! Well sounds like you're doing the right thing and seeing the Lister. Remember I got written off by UCH with low ovarian reserve and as a non responder. OK, so last cycle didn't result in a BFP but I responded "adequately". The Lister is a good place for us gals with less desirable scores - they have several different protocols and one will fit your circumstances. Lots of luck!   

Fish - good luck on the upp'd meds honey!   

Heather - good luck on being PUPO! 

Ally - glad your doc was more positive, and sop clean living too - I need to follow our example me thinks! And all that ugly and fat stuff - well I think everybody has already covered it - gedoutahere!!!

Cath - not heard the most positive things about MW - all doom and gloom and sounds like she will be proved all wrong!

Beach - enjoy the concert chicka

Anna - hope you had a happy birthday  

Natasha - hope you're looking forward to your hols, not long now for you either!

Miranda- how are you doing? Hope all is well with your treasure Robert

Anne - how are you doing lady? Those vibes still giving you thrills?

Tracey - hello chick, how you doing? Glad AF has finally packed her bags

Pixie - hello there missy!

Slycett - good luck with the bloods hon   

Popsi - how is the adoption application going?

Laura - hang on in there and no giving birth until I get back from my holiday!

Sure I've missed loads of you - hello all   

Well me - I wish I could say I've packed but I haven't (I work best under pressure!) so tomorrow will be  mad panic. I actually have packing down to a fine art now - I used to always write a list leading up to a holiday and then just have a night of collecting the things on the list and then I realised this was happening every holiday I put it on to the PC once so now I don't even have to bother writing the list. Sounds very orgainised but really it's the height of laziness  

Had the worst bikini wax ever! I've been quite rubbish in that department recently so I'm not sure if it was a bad wax or the long time - either way I've felt like I've been walking like I've pooed my pants (sorry to nick a poo story Laura)

I'm wondering if I should start a book on how many pages you ladies can fill up in 2 and a bit weeks!

Have fun ladies and good luck all round, speak to you when I get back.

Sloppy kisses
Lucy x


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Fish face
Thanks for your reply.  Thats what they did with me (1st IVF 225iu menopur, 2nd IVF 375iu menorpur) Which drug are you taking?  Are they uping the same drug or changing it.  They say I can choose which stimming drug to take and that they are all the same?
It seems most other clinics seem to think that different drugs suit different people.
Good luck with your next cycle.  
Tannie


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. I have decided that if I am going to get on with life and forget the idea of another child it doesn't do me any good to me on ff every night not getting on with other things. I can't bring myself to give you lot up altogether though! 

Ally.  I'm glad you had a good apt with the Dr and I hope your apt goes well with Jaya tomorrow.  I totally relate to what you were saying the other day about feeling fat and ugly.  It doesn't matter what other people say to you, if you feel it yourself nothing will make a difference, unless you are good to yourself.

Heather - welcome to Daniel and Sean, I hope they are snuggling in tightly.

Miranda. I think Robert has given me his dodgy hand.  For some reason I have a dreadful pain in my thumb joint - don't know what it is.
When Max was 9 months he suddenly couldn't lift one of his arms.  The Dr's tested everything under the sun then it went away as suddenly as it arrived.  Hopefully the same will happen with Roberts hand.

LJ.  Sorry to hear about your Dads diagnosis.  As all the others have said, the prognosis with prostate cancer is very good.

CPJ.  So sorry to hear about your friend.  People don't realise how awful it is to lose a friend. My friend Kate died 4.5 years ago and I still miss her almost every day.

Purple, glad you got the brochure.  I can't believe your consultant 'guessed' your FSH would be high.  I hope you manage to get your GP to test for you. Aparently you can't get AMH on NHS.

Anna.  Happy Birthday.

Hello to everyone else.

Laura, you don't want any of those muslin squares you use to mop up baby sick etc do you - I have loads I don't want anymore.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Lucy: Have a fantastic holiday hun! I so envy you at the moment...Do you think the security would notice me if I sneaked into your suitcase?    

Purple: So glad you are feeling better hun.  

Kate: Errmm I read that honey! Have I not told you not to tell anyone??  

Anne: Hope you had a nice acu session sweetie. 

LJ: It seems like you have 2 more days before AF arrives but like you said if you don't think it makes a huge difference getting IUD taken out a couple of days earlier then your fave doc might do it for you. Hope it works out the way you want it lovely. 

Natasha, Laura, Tannie, Tracey  

I've had a pelvic scan tonight to get my fibroid checked out which seemed to be OK and hasn't got any bigger but the bad news is they saw a cyst this time!! I had a similar scan done last month and there was no cyct in sight or the doc missed it! Seriously, is there anything else can go wrong with me ??  So I don't even know where that leaves me with now? I'll book an appointment to see the doctor and depending on what he says I might have to postpone my IVF plans for next moth!    How very annoying!

pixie xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix - Can you take pill prior to tx to get rid of cyst?  How big is it?


Tracey - Yeah that would be great, I have them on my 'need to get' list... which is pretty long!

Banging head, think I'm tired so night night my loves.

XXXX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Night Laura.  I will send them off to you.

Meant to say earlier, never start doing a DP's ironing and then they don't expect it.  Or, do it really really badly then  they never ask.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

so sorry this is going to be short, but am so tired, can hardly keep eyes open. Still feeling very queasy all the time, and tired, very happy though! - looking forward to booking-in appt on Saturday when I will hopefully either get a scan or get one booked up. 

So just a quickie -

*LittleJen* - so glad all is well with Kate - but so sorry to hear about your Dad prostate cancer  - I know how worried you must be as my Dad had bladder cancer diagnosed earlier this year - he has now had treatment and is doing well - will hopefully get the all-clear at his next appointment. Hope so much your Dad will recover soon too  Good luck with the coil removal also!   

*Ally* - glad the HRT man made some sense - good luck with the Lister appt tomorrow - thinking of you sweetheart   

*Laura* - 30 weeks - woohoo! 

*Mira* - sorry to hear about Bobster's fingers - hope it can be sorted easily   

*Purple* - I agree with everything that has already been said - it was very wrong of your clinic to say that your only option is donor eggs - rubbish! I would say it is definitely too early to give up on your eggs - you need to try SP at least once and see what another clinic can do for you. Good luck with the Lister - sounds like the right choice and next year will soon be here  Glad to hear your DH is open to the idea of DE if oyu do need it though - I had a friend on here - brownowl - who had DE tx in South Africa and said it was great, she got pregnant on her first try there and now has b/g twins 

*Lucy* - have a fab holiday 

*Anna* -  for yesterday!

*Sonia* -  for tomorrow!

*Nicks* - hope you are now over your food poisoning 

*Ophelia* - hope you have a safe journey home and that the 2ww doesn't drive you insane  when do you test?

*CPJ* - so sorry to hear about your friend    - what an awful shock  That is the fourth person I have heard of this year who has died for no discernible reason, under the age of 50, including a 37 year old best friend of my brother who was found dead in his flat earlier this year - they put "Sudden Adult Death Syndrome" on his death certificate (like adult cot-death) so sad 

*Heather* - when do you test?

*Pixie *- sorry about your cyst - hope it doesn't delay your tx - hopefully it may be small enough to be aspirated at the Jinemed? (they did this for Ophelia last time with a small one, before she started stimming)    have you booked hotel etc in Istanbul yet?

Have run out of steam now (it wasn't such a quickie after all!  ) - so sorry to those I missed  love you all 

Steph xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning girls,

Just checking in but gotta be qiick as off to a meeting in a mo

Pixie- Your cyst hun, my cons prescribed the pill to stop the chance of that happening, could you maybe ask about that hun? x

Lucy- Wow, have a wonderful well deserved holiday hun. x

Tracey- Hi hun x

Hi Ally-You ok chick?

Purple- How you feeling today hunni? xx

Fish-  Hope todays scan was good news hun? xx

Sonia- Happy birhday xx

 to Bugle, bobbie, heather, Steph, Laura, Beach, Angel, Nix, Nicki, Nat, Anna, Sam, Kate, LJ, Miranda, Popsi, Ophelia, Tannie


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello!

Have been quickly reading thru the last few days posts and laughing out loud!  You lot are clearly on a roll!  It wasn't all funny though...

CPJ - sorry to hear about your friend, it must have been such a horrible shock.  
 
LJ - sorry to hear about your pops!  I   that it's been caught early enough and he'll get the all clear as soon as possible  . Glad you stood your ground about letting Kate know, it was a tough call but the right one!  

Good luck with the removal of the dreaded you know what!  I seem to remember they gave me mine once it had been removed?  Or did I dream that?  In any case, if they do that with you, make sure you have a proper destruction ceremony (something involving a sledgehammer would be good ) and then LOADS of BMS!!!!   

Mira - glad to see you seem to be a bit more reassured about the problem with Robert's fingers.  Hopefully it will continue to improve!  

Ally - sorry to be boring and argue with you, but I have to say that if you're fat and ugly then there's clearly no hope for me!  Glad you're feeling more positive now though hon!

Wow Purps - the amazing psychic consultant!  Any chance of getting the lottery numbers for next week?      

Aww Fish honey -     so sorry that your DH lost it but, as you say, it probably needed to happen.  But I hope that someone is giving you some TLC too. It's hard for ALL of you so you need someone to lean on too.  Good thing you've got us lot innit?!     

Ophelia - congrats on being PUPO honey - sending you loads of 

oooh, sorry no more persos, gotta dash, just had the call from the ARGC as AF has finally decided to rear her ugly head, I've got to go in for the day 1 bloods, wish me luck and join me in my tx song - (to the tune of Flo-ri-da's "Low" - 
She had them nasty old cramps, 
Hair was falling out, (falling out)
With PMS so bad, she just had to shout! (OH!)
Nix had the test, 
You know the rest 
FSH was lowlowlowlowlowlowlowlow !     

Laters!
xxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Morning!

LJ - Sorry to hear about your Dad's diagnosis. Like the others have said there is so much that can be done especially when diagnosed at the right time. Thinking of you. Glad that Kate is doing well. 

Ally - Hope you're feeling better about yourself. If your profile pic is anything to go by you are definitely not fat or ugly. And you will have a child to hold and love one day. I do agree though that when you are feeling low, its difficult to feel good about yourself. But it will get better. 

Anne - overy still fluttering??   Did anyone shed any light on it? You're waiting for AF to arrive so you start tx right?

Steph - you sound so happy. Hope everything is going well. Is your bump showing now? Wow, you'll be 12 weeks soon.

Tracey -   Your idea about ironing DH's shirts so badly that he does not ask again is fab. I can say I've done that, and I never ever get asked to iron. Gosh I hate ironing.

Laura - hang on in there. You're almost there. Keep the trips cooking for a little bit longer. I can only imagine your frustration at being house bound. 

Bobbi - only 3 more days to go before the weekend (I have discounted today already). I hate it when people are on my case at work. I just end up leaving early and continue to work from home.

Pixie - sorry to hear about your cyst. Don't some clinics offer to aspirate the cyst if its not too big? Or like Laura said they could give you some pills. Its a bummer when tx gets delayed, but probably for the best.

Lucy - have a fab holiday!

purple - sorry about your follow up appointment. Its good though that you are exploring other options. Your SA plan sounds good too. Its always good to have some sort of plan. 

Miranda - hope the doc can put your mind at ease about Robert's hand. 

Kate - only veg and natural yoghurt......really

Hello to all else I have missed. Will post again later


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nix - Sorry just saw your post. Woo...hoooo.......you're on the tx rollercoaster. ARGC do have very good success rates.   this is the one for you.


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Well I did my first injection last night.  If you heard screaming at about 11:30 last night (no matter where you live) it was me making a fuss.  I meant to do my injection at 10pm but it took 90 minutes of idiot behaviour before Sean could actually get the needle in.  That was after 30 mins of me sitting in the bathroom staring at it.  Actually it wasn't that bad and I know that I made it much worse plus I'm really tired now because I went to bed so late!

Also I am on my third day of Clomid today and I am starting to feel ... peculiar - nothing that I can really put my finger on but I feel a bit headachey and have the beginnings of a funny taste in my mouth.  Gawd what a moaner I am.

Anne how do you remember everyone on this thread?  Do you have a list by your computer so that don't forget anyone?  You are so good!  I can only remember the last few so here goes:

Lucy - hope you have a great holiday - must be lovely to know you're going to see the sun!

Pixie, I had a cyst too and after two weeks on the pill it was gone so chin up.

Ally good luck at the Lister today

Fish - are you still on for starting this week?

Love to everyone else (I know I've forgotten loads - sorry)

Anna xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ding dong the coil is gone!  

Doctor was so nice. I remember why I liked her so much.  She said that my cervix would, indeed be softening in readiness for AF but that she remembered from when she put my coil in and from my smear tests that my cervix is a nightmare anyway and rebels against being held open!! Hence she said now was as good a time as any.  Coil slid out (didn't hurt) and went straight in the bin (I didn't see it Nix!)!  When i said I was going to use natural family planning she did point out it was very unreliable.  Let's hope so!  

I really do feel happy it has gone.  

love to all!  Will do personals later.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, eyes still a bit sore from the conjuctivitus but I will try to do some personals today:

Thanks everyone for your replies about my redeployment, as I am part time I have decided to go in at the end of the week and just take it one day at a time.

Cath. I am so sorry about your friend, that most of been a terrible shock for everyone  

LJ - Sorry to hear about your dad too, hope treatment goes well  

Ophelia and Heather congratulations on being PUPO     Ophelia I do feel also that this has to be the one for you, best of luck.

Pixie - good luck with your treatment in Istanbul, I think you are going to the Jinemed? re the cyst, there is every chance that that cyst may have disappeared by the time you have your scan to start stimms. If it is still a prob, like the others have said you can go on the BCP to try to get rid.

Sam - I can't believe they mixed up your treatment plan with someone else's, good job you noticed! good luck for this cycle  

Tracey - I am glad the bleeding has finally stopped, hopefully this will help your body return to your usual cycles, will you cycle again?

Laura - everyone feels overwhelmed at the thought of looking after their babies and your have three to contend with. It's a steep learning curve but you will get to know what is best for your babies. If you have any specific question please feel free to PM me if you think I might be able to help.

The one thing I really recommend especially in the winter months are those sleeping bags because they keep them warm and comfortable so they don't wake up because they have kicked the covers off which little toes always do. 


Nicks - I breastfed my eldest, and bottlefed the next and expressed for my angel Joshua as he couldn't physically breastfed. I have to confess I found the bottle feeding by far the easiest once I got over the guilt factor of not BF. If something is stressing you out like that night feed then like Miranda says drop it and give a good top up at the earlier one like she also said. It could be that Emily is actually ready to drop that feed so if you make sure that she has adequate from the earlier one it is more then likely she will just sleep through until whenever she would have before without it.

Fish - good luck with starting stims and for a great response   

Anna, re the meds, the first time I ever did it, it also took me ages because I was so anxious over getting it right, as you start to do it more, you will be a proffesional in no time. Good luck for your treatment   

Slycett - I have the clearblue monitor and have used it for years, I find it really good on the whole, though on occasion like last month it doesn't always get it right, it missed my peak! ( but then I was on a IVF cycle on stims and shouldnt have really been using it so my own fault, I thought it would be interesting to see what happend!)

Purple I am not expert like the others but definately think you are doing the right thing to go elsewhere for treatment - good luck  

Mungo - I have pm you back. I do however think you made the right decision to try the Gonal F, I think it is better for some people then Menopur.

Miranda, hope Robert is ok and you are feeling better about everything. 

Anne - good luck with your treatment when AF arrives  

Steph, how are you, I hope you are not feeling too sick, I get terribly bad when pregnant, the only thing that helped me was lucozade, it must be the original not the sporty types, it was not a miracle but took the edge off so I could sometimes eat.

Sorry to anyone I missed.

I am still urming and arrring over whether to take the DHEA, purely because of my current hair loss, would you girls still take it if you were losing hair?

My testosterone leves are in the middle of the normal range, does anyone know if this means I don't really need it?

Also Proff T from the Jinemed, came back to me over another protocol, he suggests ahem I lose weight ( fair play to him I know I need to ) however he suggested I swallow a special type of balloon to do this! anyone know if you can get this on the NHS?  then he said BCP, short protocol and 450iu of Gonal F which is good because I just don't trust that Menopur for me!

He also said if I grew dominants again to risk losing those and give the others ones a chance to catch up and not to cancel like my hospital did this time, which is what a lot of you recommened but my hospital was adament that I wasn't to do this.

This is all if my FSH and AMH is within normal limits, I know my FSH is actually quite good, for my age, I am not sure about the AMH, can an NHS hospital test for this or does it have to be private, if so does anyone know somewhere that does this? I live in Reading, but went to John Ratcliffe for monitoring before flying out to Turkey.

Thanks for any advice love Karen xxx.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Congrats hun. I am not good with needles at all. 
So in the end Sean did it?? 
I have a good memory I guess but do forget sometimes hun x

Nix- Hun, I am wishing you lots and lots of luck and singing along x

Hi Angel- The odd flutter still hun, weird, kinda getting used to it now  Yep, this week AF should arrive- prob Friday then it's the Pill for me.

Love to LJ and Lainey, sorry ladies, missed you off last post  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Morning Laura - how are you feeling today?

 Anne.

Kaz - I don't think they do AMH testing on the NHS. Re your DHEA question, yes I did experience quite a bit of hair loss + break out of pimples on my jawline and cheeks. I had read so much about the successes, that I continued taking it despite all that. I have just stopped taking it on my 2ww, and the hair loss seems to have slowed down. 

LJ - Yay on finally getting rid of the coil. Heres to a natural BFP for you!!!!

Anna - the injections will get better, I promise. I am such a wimp and by the end of the second week I was so proud of the way I handled it (as long as I didn't see the injection I was fine).  Each day does get better.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

karen- yes Angel is right, AMH defo private - about £90-150 depending on where you go
x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning ladies...

LJ: Wow that’s great news hun!   You must be so relieved now. Does that mean you will be doing lots of     ? 

Steph: Thanks for your post. I’ll call Romina today and ask for their advice. Good luck with your scan on Saturday.  

Anne: Morning sweety! Hope the meeting went well.
Re my cyst, I’ll chat to one of the many doctors’ I’m in touch with to see what they reckon but it really is a pain in the backside! 

Nix: Good luck with your appointment at ARGC today.   I’ve never been able to get hold of the buggers, is there a secret number that they give out only to their patients? 

Angel: Thanks hun! Hope all is well with you. 

Ally: Good luck with you appointment at the Lister today. Kick their buts girl! 

Anna: Your needle story  – god I will be exactly the same hun. I’m such a lightweight when it comes to needles. Can’t even look at a needle when giving blood let alone sticking them into myself!! My best friend had an IVF a while back and I nearly fainted seeing her injecting herself!! Hope it gets easier after the first one though. Good luck with your tx!.  

Kate: Are you still stuffing yourself with that winking toffee popcorn?   Has no one told you before, sugar is bad for you hun!! 

Kazzie: Hope you feel better soon hun. 
Yes if everything goes OK I will get my tx at the Jinemed. I was planning on travelling there on 5th December but will have to play it by ear now cause of this cyst and the early cycle etc... I am from Turkey so accommodation is not a problem for me as my sister lives in Istanbul so just trying to get the timing right really.  Re AMH, I had mine done at the Woking Nuffield Hospital and it was something like £80 if I remember it right but the Lister does it for cheaper and no you can’t get this test done in an NHS Hospital because of it’s expense. I have been using DHEA for 6-7 weeks and haven’t had any side effect but it’s your call really. Good luck with everything    and you never know we might be in Istanbul at the same time!  

Laura: Morning hun, how are you today? 



Pixie xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning all 

Tracey - I know what you mean about FF, I have said it before but when I go through my phases of wanting to 'move on' I feel that I should give up FF, as nothing ever seems to be final for us I end up staying here, one day I may need to reduce my FF time for my own sanity!! How are things going with your getting fit etc? I havent started, the thought of stripping off in the changing rooms is enough to send me back to bed and pull the covers over my head! Still off work, getting to used to it, must go back soon  

Lucy - happy holidays you lucky biatch!!!! Can't wait to hear all about your adventures. Have never been to SA although a really good friend of mine is just back from living in Cape Town for a couple of years I never got out to see her which is a shame.

Nix - Oh yeah - lets go - lets get you started on your positive cycle sweetheart! This means you are in London - fancy a cup of D - Caff??

Steph - sorry you are feeling so queasy hon - apparently a very good sign though!!! Not that that helps when you are going through it. Glad you are managing to keep your spirits up.

Anne - brilliant - we are going to get you started soon too!! I love it - so exciting!! 

Karen - I should imagine your AMH is pretty good as you got quite a few follicles last time (although I realise you have problems with dominance) If you do want to get it tested it does not break the bank at about 70 - 90 quid I think. I should imagine your local private hospital will do it. Good luck x

Little Jen - Yay looks like we will have more 'little' jens in no time!!! Really pleased for you   I know it must be worrying for you after what your sis went through xxxx

Anna - well done that is great - I think we all had that sort of a reaction to doing our first but they become so easy you will be doing them blindfolded by the end!! When is your first scan??

Angel - thanks sweetheart - what about you - where are you at with things??

LB - I am fine thanks hon - slowly getting stronger every day. Sorry that you are not being able to post so much but hopefully we will keep you entertained with our constant chatter  

Pix - How frustrating!! Sorry I can't offer any advice so I guess you just need some reassurance from your Dr - hope it doesnt hold you up though.

Sam - Scan - how was it? Whats happening? Thinking of you. I totally didnt put 2 & 2 together when we chatted yesterday - I was at the Lister this morning - were you there too at about 9am?

Okay so my news - we saw Jaya this morning she was lovely as usual but definately not as positive as she has been in the past so I definately get the feeling that we are running out of options, but I knew that so that is okay. I thought she was going to gently go through the DE option with us but instead she said it would be worth trying the pill for 3 weeks and then doing clomid again with menopur stimulation but not IVF, she suggested IUI or 'timed sex' so we would basically just boost our natural chances. She said that she didnt want to put me through the IVF again as it is such a stressful experience. I was confused by this as I dont really see a major difference with what she is proposing. I would still be taking the drugs, going for the scans, and hoping that a follicle grows - which in my mind is the stressful part!! Having said this she said we would not do Cetrotide this time? Dont really know why? The only difference I can see is that they would not take the egg out for fertilisation. 

I feel a bit weird to be honest. I feel that this leaves us in limbo again. There are still no answers or certainties but I guess that is fertility or infertility for you!! If we do it it will be January. I am not sure if I want to but know that it needs to be a natural part of our progress of getting to where we want to be. I worry as I feel that Ben has unrealistic expectations of this, he is uber positive, and i feel that that hope and positivity is preventing us from exploring the other options that are available to us. Having said all of this Jaya assured me that she would not suggest anything if she felt that there was not a chance that it could work. Arghhhhhhhhhhh! 

So I guess my main concern should be with regulating my cycle best I can (if I have any power at all!!), doing my increased dose of DHEA, doing my herbs, staying healthy, trying to get on with life - seeing friends etc and then just see how we feel next month when we have do decide about taking the pill etc.

A xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

hi pix - sorry to drop u in it  Didnt eat the popcorn, but did have a piece of chocolate cake and 2 walnut whips 

My amh is being done on nhs, gp requested it.  Wonder now whether they will actually do it tho.

Sorry no personals as cheekily on at work again, so just a quick hello to ally, anne, angel, kazzie laura, littlejenny, anna, nix, stephjoy, tracey, mungo and ladyverte.

Will catch up with u all later

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Kate, you've been very very naughty - 2 walnut whips   

Ally - If thats what Jaya suggested, then it does mean that you have good chances of natural (almost) conception. I did read something about how the heavy doses of drugs and the EC process sometimes irritates the lining of the womb. A fair number of people go on to have successes with monitored cycles as she suggested. Worth a shot anyway.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say that I am having a HSG next AF - next week some time I guess - what is this like? Don't much like the sound of it x

Hi Angel - thanks for that - I guess I just have to go with her advice.

Kate you bad bad bad girl you!! (Just off to the kitchen for a bar of chocolate)


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ally1973 said:


> Angel - thanks sweetheart - what about you - where are you at with things??


I'm in my 2ww. Getting anxious by the hour. I'm due to test on Thursday - HPT. I'm such a nervous wreck, hardly done any work this week. And holding off buying HPT as I am determined to wait till test date.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

You have been very quiet about that or have I just been so self obsessed that I have missed completely what you have been doing!!! Good luck hon - not long now!!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All 

Ally- Jaya seems to really care hun. When would you need to start pill? next AF?
It does seem up in the air but it gives you both time to see if you want to giver her idea a go I guess hun. xx

Hi Pix-yeah meeting was fine ta hun, just a supplier trying to  flog me stuff  

Kate- Love WW's, not had one for a while   Well done for getting AMH on NHS, fab.

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - yep I would start the pill end of december time but as my cycle is unpredictable at best and nonexistant at worst there is no knowing when that would be!!!! So you are about to start aren't you? With a baseline scan 23rd Dec? Yay!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I would share my AF with you if I could  errrrrghh!!!!!!
I am sh1tting myself to be honest hun but excited too
Got my pill from docs FOC!!!!!!!!!!
Think 23rd but gonna see if they will do me on Sat 20th if poss cos got to go and get the boys on 23rd but if can't do me then I will work something out.

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kazzie - on DHEA, it will raise your testsoterone but is unlikely to send it through the roof!  I would say that even with mid-range testosterone you are perfectly ok to take it.  I would, however, keep an eye on your testosterone and test it again after a couple of months on DHEA.  On the hair issue I cannot advise. I have such a thick thatch that I would welcome some loss to reduce drying/straightening time!!

Pixie - Really sorry about your cyst and hope the clinic can do something; delay is just annoying. 

Nix - pleased to hear you are starting up again.  Hope that FSH is nice and low! 

Laura - how are you getting on??  I still don't know who will pop first out of you and Kate!  I have a feeling that Kate will make 35 weeks but not 36 weeks.

Anne - hello there.  I am still hoping you don't get to start treatment this month - or ever! 

Ally - glad your appointment with Jaya went ok.  I suspect that they won't be using the cetrocide since they actually want you to ov this time. I know it's hard to make decisions when there is no "right answer" so I would trust your instincts.  I also think that you need to believe Jaya when she says she would not offer something if she did not think there was a chance of it working.  

Lucy - you lucky jetsetting girl.  Seriously, it will be nice to get away from everything and relax before gearing up for your next cycle. 

Miranda - any news on Robert's hand?

Kate - hello there! 

Fishy - how did the appointment go after your early rise? 

Heather - hope Daniel and Sean are hanging in there.  

Steph - sorry you are feeling sick, but I am fairly confident you won't be whinging too much about it!!

Anna - well done on that injection - must be tough when you are really phobic! Thanks for the link to Jane Plant's website on prostate cancer. I will take a look. 

Natasha - hope you are doing OK right now and feeling all positive about moving on to ARGC!

Mungo - did you decide anything on the drugs?  You seemed to do ok on menopur but maybe a dash of gonal f would add that bit extra!  I just don't know and I'm not sure there is any way of knowing what will work best for you!

Tracey - hello there! I can understand you wanting to move on but it is always so nice to see you!! 

Angel - hello PUPO lady.  Really hoping Thursday brings good news. 

Ophelia - another PUPO lady - hope you are ok. 

NicksW - how are you and Miss Emily Alice? 

Sam - did you have another scan today? How was it? 

love to everyone else!  

Kate is doing ok but still utterly zonked.  I don't think she is one of those who has exactly "bloomed" during pregnancy.  In fact, if she hadn't had IF issues, I suspect she would have moaned like hell about how horrible it all is.  As it is, she is grateful for each and every horror.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: Hi lovely, I’m not very clued up about the IVF protocols etc but what the Lister is offering sounds good hun. I’m sure Jaya knows what she is talking about so I’d go for it if I was you. I also think you need to get some sort of holiday/weekend away first and recharge those batteries and have a completely different approach for the next tx. You’ve been through a lot lately hun and you really need your “me” time to relax and empty your mind.     

Kate: You are a very naughty girl and I’m not helping you this time so you are all on your own with this one hun!  Mmmm chocolate cake and walnut whips….is it lunch time yet? Oh yes it is…!!!

Anne & LJ   

p xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Ally.  Are you feeling up to meeting up?  It sounds like Jaya is recomending a stimulated IUI.  I don't know how money is for you but if it is a big issue then you would need to think about whether you want to take the chance on IUI or save your money for other options.  Maybe you should check out the IUI boards and do some research.  I don't want to add negativity but I did read some less than favourable stats on IUI recently.

As a general point I never know whether to just send positive posts to people or voice negative thoughts too.  I don't want to bring NMA (opposite of PMA) to people but equally I don't want to be over optimistic.  Or should I just keep my mouth shut?  What do people think?

I am still on my soup diet in the week and off it at the weekend, and I don't seem to have really lost any weight over the last two weeks.  I feel like saying bugger it but I am not the sort who can be fat and happy.  I am too full of self critisism for that.  All this talk of Walnut Whips (haven't had one for ages) is making me want to chuck out the satsumas and apples on my desk and go to the corner shop  

LJ.  35 wks woudl be a great achievement for Kate.  Well done for getting your IUD removed painlessly.

Nix.  Good luck with your cycle at ARGC.  Do you fancy a poor responders inpromtu meet up?  I am happy to arrange.

Angel.  Good idea not having the HPTs in the house until test day. I bought them with a view to not using them until the right time but I just couldn't help it and tested way too early.

Kate.  You might find your AMH test doesn't get done.  My GP put it down on the blood test result form but they only actually did my FSH, Oestradoil, prolactin and TSH

I have my follow up with Marie Wren tomorrow at 4.30.  I thought I would go along for interest even though I am no longer persuing tx.  I must say I chose MW because she was so so lovely when she did my EC and ET.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey, the profile pic you put up when you got all dressed up for your DH's 40th made you look fabulous. I don't know why you are worried about being fat.

I think you should continue to voice your thoughts Tracey. I know that positivity does help, but there are times when its good to know the other side of it so you could be prepared. I would call it a reality check, not NMA.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey hon - no I dont mind you saying that - it really is a consideration - money is not limitless - particularly as we now have the credit crunch to contend with but we just feel that we need to follow Jaya's path to the end and hopefully she will be realistic with us after the next go (if we take it). She also said that if we had a different response then they would do IVF so it is not out of the question although I am realistic in that I don't think there will be much change - I mean I have been so so healthy - I have done the DHEA - I have done the acu - and my response was [email protected] Oh well - a lot to think about. Meeting up - yes that would be lovely - almost ready to see civilisation again! The RC menu is only for lunchtime - otherwise it reverts to the really expensive one (which I cannot afford) so we need to find a lunchtime or alternatively meet one evening for a few drinks and food elsewhere. If its an evening we could do womb juice!!! The choice is yours hon x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Angel.  That is because I had one of those hold it all in undergarments on! 

After saying I don't have enough time for ff I am on loads today.  It is because I have something really difficult to do at work and I just can't do it so I keep logging back on here instead  

Ally, after my comment above I would love an excuse to not be here.  I could take a whole day off, do some Xmas shopping, meet you for lunch then maybe some more shopping.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to meet you ALL !!!!!

Would be fab

Will have to see if anyone free when I have scan

xxxx


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm a newbie so I hope you don't mind me posting on here.

I'm licking my wounds after a very miserable IVF scan - she could only see one 8mm folly and 2 x 4mm after five days of stimming on 375 Gonal F.

After the scan I saw the clinic's deputy director (I'm at the Lister) who told me in no uncertain terms that my ovaries are knackered and they would probably have to convert this cycle to donor insemination (I am using a s*erm donor) which has less than 10% chance of success.

I asked her if there was any point upping the drugs but she said no as I only have a v. low number of antral follies - 3 at my scan in September when there should be 15+. This would mean there wasn't much for the drugs to stimulate.

I really disliked her attitude - v. brusque and headmistressy. However, this is the same message I got from the first clinic I tried (The LWC) so I am starting to think it's hopeless. Really not at all sure I will ever get pregnant now. 

My bloods seemed ok this cycle too (FSH 7.9 - was 11.7 in January), Oestradiol 150, LH 5.6 and everything else ok. I haven't had a AMH test) so I am really disappointed. 

Does anyone know of a similar story with a happy ending?

Thanks v much,
Sharon x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sharon,

So sorry to hear about your awful time.
Just wanted to say welcome
Have heard that MW can be very abrasive from other ladies here

Anne
x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Tracey/Ally - I had read a bit about IUI not being that effective either, along with clomid - I think a recent study found that trying naturally for a bit longer was just as good in each case.  However, I think the main criticism was that both are just given as "generic" treatment rather than targeted as those whom they might help.  Clomid, for example, is pointless if a woman is ovulating by herself, but it is cheap and easy to prescribe so it's often given as a "sop" to those with unexplained IF, who ovulate fine and form whom trying a bit longer very often works.  Similarly IUI was no more help than "timed" BMS in many cases.  However, with Ally, it may be that they want to stim her a bit to make sure she has a follie or two there there, which I can understand.  From there, however, the question is whether the IUI itself is any better than sending her home for BMS!! Ally - maybe it is worth going back to Jaya and asking about this.  Certainly it is something to consider before you shell out all that money! 

Bobbi - hello there!

Sharon - sorry to hear about your experience.  If you have 3 follies then surely it is worth carrying on.  when is your next scan?  Can you ask to see another consultant?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Tracey - hope they do this amh test tho i did have to tell blood test lady what amh stood for   If i have to pay private then i will, think its a bad bad having to pay for a blood test tho especially when we have to pay for the treatment as well.  Wont tell dh tho, he nearly fell off the chair when i told him id just spent 100quid on a fertility monitor and pee sticks  

Welcome sharonlondon you have joined the right thread, hope you get some better answers soon hun  

Can someone tell me what an antral follicle scan is please? 

Hi littlejenny 

Must go boss is hoverring again  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies  

Pixie - it must be the week for wardrobe cleanouts, i did mine on sunday, mainly because i was trying to find my bigger clothes that would fit me  

Purple - hi hun, outcome of today's bloods at clinic was that i found out that they are only scanning me the once like normal, as they won;t be upping the dose as they say i'm on the highest at 375. I'm definately of the opinion now that the JR aren't open to trying other things and have already spoken to DH about moving on if this cycle isn't  . On the upside Daniele was working today, but i didn't have her (had Janet), although did get a hello from her  

Slycett - what is it with DH's and ironing, mine is useless too, so i end up spending 2 hours every sunday tied to the blasted thing (don't go there Nix)  

LD - glad to hear the IUD is out - do you feel like a new woman  

LB - you still with us hun, are you really uncomfortable now  

Lucy - enjoy your hols, you deserve it, you have permission not to think about any of us for 2.5 weeks  

Mungo - hi hun, i'm on 375 Gonal F and Synarel, i was on Gonal F last time too. I was told today that 375 is the highest that give at the JR  

Tracey - weird about your thumb my dear, i had that last week, maybe it's a Tracey thing   it did go off after a few days, i put it down to sleeping on it funny!

Pixie - sorry to hear about your cyst, i hope it gets sorted out soon so you can join me  

Steph - no wonder you're so tired hun, what you doing posting in the middle of the night  

Nix - you ladies are definately my salvation   Loved the song   How was your appointment, when does t/x start  

Anna - well done with the injection, found out today that i'll be doing more than one on some days as my 375 doesn't add up well with the 900 filled pens   Broke that news to DH earlier   hopefully start stimms on thursday  

Kazzie - Mungo, Purple and I are at the JR too  

Ally - sounds like you had an informative meeting again, more questions coming out of it, but at least you have a path to tred  

Angel - well done on getting through the 2WW with your nerves intact and no   being used, can't wait to hear your news on thursday  

Sharonlondon - hi hun, sounds good that you have the 3, i hope you get to continue  

Baseline bloods went fine this morning, now have to phone tomorrow afternoon (2 - 2.30) for results and go-ahead to drop d/r spray to one tomorrow evening and start stimms on thursday evening   About time too   Clinic was manic this morning, can't help but couple watch   Feeling really tired now as i had a crappy night worrying about app and being fried fishface, can't wait for my bed


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishface - wrap yourself in duvet hun and ge some well deserved shut eye.  Hope blood tests go ok  

Hi anne, any idea what an antral follicle scan is hun?  Is it worth me having one do you think?

I will get caught on here one day  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Jen/Tracey - yep I think the idea is that I am prob not ovulating so this will give me the best possible chance of a follicle (hopefully with an egg!!) - yep the decision about the BMS or IUI needs to be considered. Oh well plenty of time for that anyhow - need to get my cycle back to normal before any of this anyway. 

Sharon - Very sorry to hear about your cycle - I have been there and I have a personal experience of the member of staff I think you are describing. Some ladies love her blunt attitude but it doesnt suit me or you by the sounds of things. Definately ask to see someone else to discuss, I personally recommend Jaya Parikh, Yau Thum or Raef Farris as they are all honest but compassionate.   It may not change things for you but at least you will know that you have had your advice from someone who is sensitive to the poor responders plight  

Tracey - sounds good - I will let you know when I can do once I am back at work - need to see how the land lies - getting anxious about that already  

Fish - glad to hear all going well so far - lets hope you don't have to think about moving anywhere!!!!    

Kate - Antral follicle scan is a scan that looks for and counts the resting follicles in your ovaries - prior to stimulation. This indicates how you may hope to respond. I have a AFC of 4 which is not great and means I am unlikely to respond well - only up to a maximum of 4 follicles (mind you there are always exceptions to every rule)!!!

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- not too clued up yet on that hun but just found this site for you......

http://www.fertilityconnect.com/follicular_tracking.htm

xxx

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks ladies - unfortunately i'm at work   otherwise would love to be under that duvet, until i get a hot flush that is  

Kate - i think the antral folly scan is like a baseline where they see what prespective follies you have before stimms - ladies please correct me if i'm wrong   Ally, beat me to it


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok Im stting up and going to attempt a big post!  Will do my best!

Sharon - Welcome, was this your first cycle? Its horrible when you don't get as many follies asyou hope but you do only need one (I know cliche), tell us more details and we will give you a PR consultantion! 

Anne - Oh I's love to come for a meet up... not sure I'llbe able to just yet though!

LJ - Oh well done on the coil removal! Let the BMS begin!!   I'd leave it til 2009 now, don't want morning sickness over xmas and new year!  I'm not sure about me and Kate either, yesterday I thought I was going to burst but today is not so bad, gues depends how the bubs are laying etc.  

Steph - Hello dear how you feling? Still on the fizzy sweets?

Mirra - Hows you.. your quiet!

Nicks - Bet Emily will love xmas ... be lovely having her opening her pressies!

Tracey - I think its fine to be honest with people.  

Ally -Sorry don't know much about IUI, but stimuated timed sex seems a good option?  Your on the DHEA now too?  As for nat IVF thats what I was really interestd in after my 2 egg cycle but I struggled to find a decent clinic that did it.  The thing with IVF is you just know somuch more i.e. did it fertilise/ quality etc, but I'm sure the more natural appraoch is gentler onthe eggs.

Will post before I lose it!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - Hope your bloods some back perfect.  

Pixie - Hello dear

Purple - How you feeling about everything today? Better I hope.

Beach - How was concert?

Bobbi - Hello!

Nix - I'm completely lost as to whats happening honey, you still be monitored? 

Heather -    

I know I've missed people but thats the best I can do I', afraid!

XXX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharon



Ally1973 said:


> Sharon - Very sorry to hear about your cycle - I have been there and I have a personal experience of the member of staff I think you are describing. Some ladies love her blunt attitude but it doesnt suit me or you by the sounds of things. Definately ask to see someone else to discuss, I personally recommend Jaya Parikh, Yau Thum or Raef Farris as they are all honest but compassionate.  It may not change things for you but at least you will know that you have had your advice from someone who is sensitive to the poor responders plight


And who you know will let you have the very best chances of success!!

Laura - well done for sitting up - maybe we should be coming to see you with cake!!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ohhhh thanx hunnies, you are all so helpful here    

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmmm cake!  My sister has been over today and delivered me a huge bag of giant choc buttons.   Your all welcome over... you can all snuggle under the duvet with me!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Laura - i hope we haven't exhausted you with that mammoth post   See you don't mind inviting people over now you have your nice new abode   Oooo, choccy buttons, yummy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

No it makes a huge difference having a nice place to see people, my flat was so small and there was always a drunk outside!  We have't sorted out a sofa yet though so visitors have to siton the old one left bu the last tenant, its very old and people sink into it... makes me laugh watching people strggle to get out of it!!!   Actually maybe we should keep it!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mmmm chocolate, sounds good.  Really must try and lose half a stone b4 xmas tho.

Laura our old sofa was like that   It was so comfy tho just a shame it wash a cream flower design from the 1970's.

Cake will do if i cant find chocolate 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura - please don't tell me it's those huge sized cadburys buttons? They have to be my very very favourite chocolate, what are you trying to do to me? 
I have started a diet (again) and that is making me think of raiding the kids cupboard but then they only have the poxy normal sized packets where you have to eat six packets to get a choc fix!   plus I will be most unpopular as they have been sent to tidy their rooms whilst I am posting! 

I am off to put a slice of toast on and have a yogurt mmmmm doesn't have quite the same pull as choc or cake!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kazzie you are making crave chocolate i mite have to go walnut whip buying on the way home 

kate
xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sorry I've made you all go eat choc!! 

Kazzie - Yup them big giant butons! Why do buttons taste bettr than a slab of choc?? 

Kate - That IS my sofa!  Its cream with pink flowers and very groovy!  I am quite comfy on it I have to roll off it though on to all 4's to get up though!!

Ally - I'm in Hornchurch now, its at the end of the district tube line, just inside the M25.

Right, getting dark, must go get the bunnies into the hutch before the fox comes!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

My new delight is chocolate spread on toast- it's got to be the Cadburys sepead though  
Got a double decker here oh and cheese and onion McCoys

I know, its really naughty but am due on and NEED it!!


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Laura - yep those are the ONES, don't ask me why they taste better then a bar of cadburys, trust me they just DO! 

Anne - just had my slice of toast minus the choc spread and the yougurt, I still wants those buttons but would settle for your double decker with a cup of tea! Cheese and onion mccoys are my favourite one's of those so I could probably down those afterwards with a diet coke ( also banned)


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Anne, I know what you mean about just needing it, I ate us out of house and home waiting for AF to arrive this time


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kazzie- Yum, all gone now   

Boooooo to AF's !!!

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kazzie - Go have a little bag of buttons.  Its Tuesday after all, tuesdays are rubbish days.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Girls - trouble is I can't just stop at one of those miniscule bags, I need to devour the lot, normal buttons just don't do it anymore!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

So has everyone finished their chocolate cakes/buttons/spreads etc? You made me dribble here; I promised Ally so can’t eat any!  

OK here is a funny story - NOT!;
I’ve just rang up to make a follow up appointment with the consultant so can discuss the xray results and they told me the earliest appointment available is on 12th January! I obviously can’t wait that long so asked them to fax my results to my GP instead which might take a couple of weeks to arrive!!   Do you think I should go and see someone privately and get this stupid cyct measured so can give the details to the Jinemed doctor over the phone? it would make sense wouldn't it?

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix thats crap hun, ring them back and tell them you need results asap, or i'll ring them for you 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- WFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, so that appointment is out of the question so yes, I personally would go private but 2 weeks for a poxy fax to be sent?
What is wrong with these people eh?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

This is the problem with sugar - it weakens your resolve. I find that once I have the smallest amount of my 'crave' foods I cannot stop. This is anything with sugar, wine, baked products etc etc etc 

I am off to the fridge for the green and blacks - look what you have started!!!! 

Pix - dont worry hon - whats a bit of chocolate between friends - I won't tell if you don't   Re your appointment - what is going on with all of them - I had 12th Jan offered for my follow up too - why is everyone so god damned busy!! I think you may have to go private if you want an earlier response, but definately push to try and get them to improve on that - what a pain - sorry this is becoming so stressful for you. Try to focus on that cracking FSH you had!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Ally! I work above the Godiva store in Regent Street – how handy is that? NOT! 

Kate & Anne; Re appointment, I had the whole hospital on the case to get me an earlier appointment but that was the best date they came up with…I’ll push for my results to be sent earlier if I can. Come on, how difficult can that be??   The girl on the phone kept saying that the results need to be typed up etc and at some point I ended up telling her to read them over the phone and I’d type them up for her!!    She must think I’m a complete lunatic so no chance in hell I’m getting those results earlier… 


pxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my - have only had chance to skim read the last million pages again, so will try my best!!!

LJ good to hear that nasty coil is out!!!! Sorry however to hear about your dad, it sounds like it has been cauht early etc... Also glad to hear Kate is doing well - I think we need a sweep stake on who is first - Laura or Kate!

Laura - I am surprised you can even bend down to put the bunnies away! I am having trouble doing horses rugs etc.. and theres only one in here! even if it is a big un!

Purple - sorry to hear about your follow up - sounds like you need to go elsewhere and you have a good plan already!

Anne - all that talk of chocolate and food - not good!! I feel like a beached whale and have no energy to move!

Pixie - def try a private scan - Jinemed deal well with portland hospital/ harley street dr ertan I think- thats where I went anyway

Good old NHS!! I was referred to physio for my carpal tunnel syndrome which is fairly painful and means I can't sleep!!! This referral was two weeks ago!! They phoned today and said my appointment was on the 4th dec. Well I am due the week after that so if I can wait that long I think I'll manage!!!! GRRRR

Ally - don't know much about the options you were given - but maybe worth a try? It does sound a bit like leaving things to lady luck - not sure if this is better?

Kazzie - new protocol sounds like a plan.

A big hello to everyone else - fish,nicks, tracey, mirr, steph and all those people I have probably forgotten.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Bugle - How you doing? Did you tel the school where to shove there reports?  And the buns are well trained just shake there food and in they bounce, well most of the time!

Pixie - They are your results honey so push to have them.  Try not to fret toomuch, steph had cyst when she went to Turkey and they just zapped it when she arrived. 

All my buttons have gone... I'll hide the packet then Tim will bring me more choc later!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Pixie - that is just awful; it does not take 2 weeks to send a fax!  They need to pull their finger out and it CAN be done - my dad has just had his MRI scheduled for Friday when he only got his diagnosis last Friday!  I would make it cost them more to deal with you then to just get it done!   

Laura - must admit I'm with bugle - how do you bend to put those bunnies away??


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Bungle, not long to go then, I also get carpel tunnel but they don't do much but give you these really uncomfortable splints to wear night and day.

then again you probably already have those?

Pixie - you could just get them to read out your results with the measurements if they can't be ars*d to move it, the jinmed will accept something written by you, in fact this is what I have always done. 

I haven't had any chocolate but that doesn't mean I don't want it.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks LJ, Laura & Bugle: I’ll see how much more I can push! The hospital is so useless; they say they are not allowed to give any results to the patients. The best thing they can do is to fax my GP. I remember harassing them in the past for a stupid blood test result but had no luck with it, in the end they ended up faxing the results to my GP a week later!   

Bugle: What are your thoughts on the Jinemed? 


P xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we drove all the way to Manchester, tried to park up and got told the concert was cancelled...due to illness..came back home and went out for a lvoely 3 course dinner instead..


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh what a shame.  Oh going out for a meal... lovely! I love food.  What did you have.. endulge me! Was it thai..


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I had onion soup to start, rib eye steak then a trio of ice cream, coffee, baileys and chocolate brownie


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Onion soup makes me fart!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beachgirl OMG baileys and chocolate brownie - how i love baileys    Shame about the concert tho, we have booked to see Al Murray next april, cant wait.

Pixie keep pushing hun, tell them how important it is, beg if you have to.  Just tell them how much you need them to do this for you and will forever be eternally grateful, i found that worked once, anythings worth a try hun  

Kazzie - i have no chocolate left either petal, but i still have the huge bag of butterkist left 

Bugle hello hun nhs is so rubbish sometimes 

Well ladies i have run me and dh a nice relaxing bubble bath and he has cooked us a roast chicken dinner.  Done a bit of tidying 2ite so this weekend i can start wrapping chrissie pressies and not think the house is a tip   More present shopping sunday and hopeful that will be my last visit down the merry hill centre, well the last visit that dh needs to know about anyway 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey! You lot can GAS!

Um... but what exactly was said? I get to the end of five new pages and then go blank!

Pixie - I didn't think you were going to the Jin? What made you change your mind? They are great though...
Was it you with the AMH/antrals Q? Whoever it was - very few places do AMH tests, so it's unlikely the NHS will do them - it's still very new, and the NHS thinks FSH is the whole picture. I only paid £57 for mine, but that was as a patient at the Lister, so you'd be looking at a consult fee on top probably - that's loads.
I got my antrals done locally for £130 - again, not every clinic offers them.
what's all this about a fax?

Ally - (and Tracey, in answer to your Q about being neg) - I wouldn't touch IUI with a bargepole!
I love Jaya, but I think she's trying to protect the Lister's stats in this instance, while still giving you hope.
IUI has a very low success rate - it's effectively little more use than straight sex or Clomid-stimulated ovaries and BMS.
For the money I'd go abroad, have a holiday and have ICSI with all the drugs and trimmings, plus a stay in a nice hotel.

Now, who was it who saw Wrentokill? Our new girl, I know - but the ladies have been yakking so much I can't scroll back to get your name! Whoever you are - ignore her! 

LJ - are you having a coil removal party?   
No, no news yet on the hand - waiting for an appt (NHS) at the mo, so might be a bit of a wait.

Bugle - still have that appt - my carpal tunnel is still with me!

Laura - did I read you were sitting up? Were Greenpeace called in?   God, imagine what you're going to feel like when the babies are out - STONES lighter.

Kazz - Bungle? Wasn't he with Rod, Jane, Freddie, Zippy and George?  

Sorry - memory's gone now. It's taken me forever to write that lot!

Mrs O - are you out there? Are you ok?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

wow I LOVE onion soup and rib eye! shame about the concert though   will you get tickets for a rescheduled time?? 

Just had arguement with Ben - and it was all going so smoothly - I feel like [email protected] now as I know he is under pressure at work and none of this is easy for him either (not even sure why we were arguing  - maybe I have PMT? Want to give him a cuddle but I have a feeling he will not come home for a while   So I am going to eat chicken kiev (not home made!! not organic!! not even free range) and sweetcorn on the sofa - so there!!!!! 

Chinese herbs make me fart  

Wheres Mir?? Are you okay Miranda?? Oh you just snuck in!! Its Cath who saw the Wrenster I think (CPJ) and Sharon I think. You can tell a mile off!!!! Yep not keen on IUI - Ben WILL not go abroad though  

Nix - how did you get on at ARGC??

A xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

ally- yes apparently she'll reschedule to next year and our tickets will be valid for that date and same seats etc..

enjoy you kiev, they're yummy aren;t they.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I honestly don't know what to do about Jayas suggestion - I guess we have time to think it through - I guess when it comes to it, if we have a miracle of a response she will convert to IVF anyway (this is what she said - I had better clarify that) and if I don't respond - I don't respond, IUI shouldn't really come into it. The only reason I would even consider this is that I do not ovulate or if I do it is very rarely therefore the stimulation with BMS or IUI may give me the best chances of a pregnancy,otherwise I would be very very tempted to jack in the tx completely and just BMS. 

Oh getting my knickers in a twist


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The fire brigade were nearly called earlier to get me up as I got on the flor in the garden to put the rabbits water bottle on the hutch and then couldn't get up.. had to crawl up the garden to the wall to find something to hoist my self up with.. and there was workman doing the roof next door... do you think they noticed?? They would ave to be blind not to I think!!

Cyclogest makes me fart! Only have about 12 more days of it then I'll never (hopefully) have to stick one up my bum again!

Ally - What are his reasons for not going abroad... we can prepare you with responses.  I'm so lucky with TIm I just tell him what we doing and he just comes along and spunks in a pot!

Mmmm I love Quorn Kiev's.    Just had a nice tom and mozzerela salad... just waiting for my lasagne to arrive and then I have cream cake for pudd! I love food.  I wonder how much of my bump is baby how much cake?  

Oh and Mirra talking of losing weight after the c-section I read on one bok one lady said she actually felt all her internal organs drop back down after she stood up...  Disgusting.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhh, that clarifies things! That sounds pretty good I think - i take it you'll have plenty of monitoring? Shame Ben won't go abroad - it's so different!

Hi Beachie!

Laura - ew! at the organs!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Miranda twas me who was asking about amh and antrals  Had blood test yesterday and although i had to explain to lady taking blood what amh was she didnt say they couldnt do it, so will just have to wait till results are through i sppose.

Ooohhh laura be careful hun 

Ally understand about knickers in twist hun, mine been so twisted i walk funny now.  Why cant things run smoothly for us once 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks kate x

Mir - I am so confused - I dont really even know categorically that I don't ovulate i suppose. I assume I dont as my AF is so bonkers and because follicles won't be stimulated.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne im the same hun some times i do sometimes i dont.  Weird   So hard to understand it all and i feel like my head is going round and round with the thought of it all.  Know im on olg girl, but my mom had me when she was 40, and by todays standards i aint that old, and certainly dont feel it.  So why wont my body play sodding ball 

Who knows?  Suppose we just have to carry on getting the answers as we go petal  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Those of you on diets, I have just discovered that Quavers hardly have any calories at all - lower than all the crisps that market themselves as low cal.  They aren't that great but do the trick of giving you a salty crispy kind of fix.

Laura, is there anything that doesn't make you fart    I didn't realise you stil had to take the cyclogest, I thought that was just for 12 weeks, I presume it is because of the trips.

Sharonlondon.  It is funny because the Lister said it was fine for me to continue with only two follies - and i got pg - sadly didn't last though.  Maybe it was because they weren't expecting me to get many (I only got two at last clinic too). Personally I woudl proceed with two or more. I wouldn't with one because both cycled I got two follies but only one egg so I would worry that I might go to EC with one folly and not get an egg.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


Ally, it might be a mad idea but could you get a private scan clinic to scan you once a month to see if there is a follicle growing.  I dont' think it costs much just to have a scan and you might get an idea of whether you ovulate every month or not?

I am watching DH on the wii fit, it will be my turn soon and all I really want to do is lay on the sofa - and eat chocolate but we dont have any.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey our cupboards are bare of chocolate too, i ate it all yesterday.   Gonna watch im a celebrity and daydream of walnut whips and mint areo me thinks.

The way things are going with my treatment i will be happy with 2 follicles next time 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie -

*Ally* - for what it's worth I think Jaya's plan sounds pretty reasonable, and worth trying  - and like you said before, if Ben is not yet at all ready to move onto other options ie DE, then it may be something you need to get done and out of the way as part of the process. It does have a chance of working, especially if you know for sure due to the monitoring that you have ovulated and there is an egg in there for the sperm to find, either naturally or because they have squirted them into the right place.

I know the stats for IUI do look pretty grim - under 10% - but you will be having stimulation, and a lot more monitoring than the basic bog-standard IUI that those stats are usually based on (where they simply baste you with sperm on the right day) and there is always the chance you may respond well enough for them to consider converting to IVF... starnger things have happened!

Hmmm... I know it's a really hard one and so difficult money-wise to know what is the best thing to do  - I do know of two girls at my first clinic who got pregnant with IUI, and funnily enough they had both tried IVF before and were poor responders.

Love to everybody else 

Steph xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph hon - ah you are so good with words hon - was getting myself all in a pickle there! Praying for some sort of miracle in the meantime!!      Thank you   How is the MS? Hope your okay  

Tracey - not a bad idea - will look into that. I HATE it when I want chocolate and there is nothing in the house - I go up the wall. How is DH doing?? Would he notice if you nipped out to the 24 hour garage for a choccie fix??

I am definately back at work tomorrow   but my mum taking me to Porchester baths (turkish baths) for steaming, a body scrub and a massage on Thursday so I have a day off again!! My mum never used to be like this, its lovely!!! Then back at work on Friday - so I should survive!! 

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi girls,

Miranda: Yes you are right I wasn't going to the Jinemed but now I've changed my mind (I think!) It feels like The Jinemed has more experience with PR's than the other place I was planning on going so there...I spoke to Romina today and she seemed happy that I've finally made up my bloody mind!! This is my prescription : Menogon 75 x 50 / Letrozole 2.5 x 1 box /Cetrotide 0.25 mg x7 what do you think?
How is your gorgeous son? Is he OK?  

You girls made me laugh a lot and I'd just done 100 sit up's so have an even sorer tummy now! Did you know the food makes you fart is meant to be very good for you. I find broccoli is best one for that!! 


Pixie xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pixie do you mind sharing where you were thinking of going? Thanks x.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Argh! Change that Menagon to Menopur Pix - honestly. It makes no diff - same drug - but Menogon is in the arris and Menopur goes in your tum. You'll thank me, really you will...  

Kate - they won't give you your AMH from that. Blood for the AMH needs to be frozen and shipped really quick - she'd have known if AMH was being done. Sorry to disappoint, but best you know now and can source where to get one! So annoying when you have to explain things to nurses, innit?  

Ally - is there no test to see if you ov? I'm guessing you've done the ovulation sticks?


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Pixie just a thought, Menogon is IM injections, why don't you get Menopur instead? it's the same thing but SC and much easier to do. Are you starting stims here at a clinic or flying out there for all the treatment? I definately would get Menopur if you are starting on your own. Someone told me this on FF before and I had U up in arms but he did change it for me, and then ahem to gonal F once his dad thought that would be the better one, no he was snot a happy bunny   ( because of the price, those two cost more especially the gonal F  ) but this was when I was getting the package, I wouldn't do that nowadays.


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Miranda great minds think alike - infact you might have been the one who warned me when I was an newbie IVF barbie!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Miranda & Kazzie. I'll definitely mention this to Romina tomorrow. Thanks for warning me.

Kazzie, I'll be in Istanbul for the whole thing. I took a moth off work using the Xmas break ( I get 2 weeks off at Xmas) so it worked out OK for me. When are you going there?

p xx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi pixie, not so bad then if they can do it for you but maybe still inquire?!! I won't be going out until February or April now as proff T has suggested to lose some weight which I really need to do if Im honest.

I didn't go to the Jinemed last time I went to the Memorial, where were you thinking of going? I was just interested to know what your research turned up or if was may have been the Memorial too?

Are you going to stay in the one of the hotels in the package, if you haven't decided yet you might want to look at these apartments, which I stayed in last time and was going to stay in again before treatment was cancelled. If you say that Karen from the UK recommended you you will get a further 10% off. However you might prefer to stay in a hotel? but anyhoos here is the link so you can have a look.

They have made a mistake with the prices on there at the moment, they are usually between 65 and 75 euros per night.

Also they will rent out for less then a month. http://www.flatsinistanbul.com/fii/home.html;jsessionid=BEB02C47A31749DF6ED4EA5A40240D0E

Good luck for your cycle love Karen xxx

/links


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow so much catching up to do - I'm sure I've missed lots and lots in the last few days. Wish I still had a desk job so I could be on fertility friends all day while I'm pretending to work  

Pixie - it sounds like you have been having a hard time with your hospital, they really do sound horribly beaurocractic. These people should really be more sensitive, as if we don't have enough to deal with! Glad your moving on. The Jim do sound very very good. Can't wait to hear how you get on there.

Sharon - aka new girl who has seen Marie Wren - when Mir said Wrentokil she meant MW! She isn't the most positive or sensitive to poor responders. I think she is hard because she see's this all the time, and wants people to be prepared for disappointment or not to spend money they don't have. I'm not convinced this is the right attitude though, most of us PRs know our chances, we are just trying to do the best we can.

CJD- The book is "The infertility cure", by Randine Lewis. I'm not sure anyone answered that already - hope your reading this somewhere!

Stef - how's the morning sickness gonig? I WILL end really soon, and then you will be in the second trimester wondering where you got all this energy from.

Ally - I think your original plan was the best, and Jayas doesn't prevent you from going with your plan, you can look at it as some icing you can place on the top if you feel like it when the time comes. Get AF back, do herbs and DHEA, have your tubes checked, lots of BMS&#8230;. When the time comes, if you feel like some stimulation is something you want to or need to do, then you can do it. Your right, while your being stimulated your response will determine whether you go for IVF, IUI or BMS! Cycle monitoring can give you a good idea if you are ovulating or not, but you might want to wait a while to let the IVF drugs effect on your cycle settle down first. The Lister can monitor your cycle for you.

Unless it's a money issue (which is a big one!), I'm not sure going abroad will offer you that much. I'd talk to the chosen clinic a lot first and make sure they had something really different in terms of protocol to offer you than what you will get at The Lister or ARGC. Going abroad probably does make a big difference if your going for a 3 egg transfer (which does in increase your chances!) but I'm not expecting 3 good eggs, so for me I don't think it really offers me that much - unless I find out the protocols are vastly different from here. If I did find I was the luckiest Sam alive and got 3 eggs in the UK, on my next cycle I'd absolutely consider somewhere overseas where they would transfer 3.

Ben will come around&#8230;.. we wives are usually the best people to know how to manipulate them&#8230; you need to take some unemotional time one day (- if you can find that as it's so hard) to think about and work out how best to talk to him on this to move him to the result you want.

Fish - your clinic sound inflexible, it sounds weird to me or maybe I'm not reading it correctly. I'm glad to hear you & DH are thinking about moving

LJ - Wow Kate is doing so well!! I've been away for a few days, but I wanted to say I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad. It's awful news and I hope you and your family are ok.   My grandfather had prostrate cancer in his late 60s&#8230; well he is now in his late 80s.  I'm absolutely positive you are doing lots of research and will find him the best possible doctors and all the information he needs. Someone once told me about this http://www.gerson.org/. It's a natural approach, which of course no-one would promote on it's own for cancer, but it might be a good to look at alongside tx. It's a method helping the bodies own immune system to attack cancer cells. http://www.gerson.org/g_therapy/default.asp The doctor who started this Max Gerson is no quack, he's a western doctor who won many prizes for his research and results into cancer tx.

Laura - Your doing great! You must be getting more excited and positive by the day. Your little trips are going to be just fine now.    

Love to the rest of the gang I've missed..... xxxx   

So was feeling confident about my decision to go with my natural cycles and Chinese herbs - even if my progesterone is borderline indicating I may or may not be ovulating&#8230;. Then I went to the Lister today, had my scan, only 3 antrals again&#8230;. I had 5 in September, but the last 2 counts have been 3 . I'm of course worried I'm loosing antrals by the month and maybe wasting the last chance I have&#8230;.. but decision made, IVF cycle cancelled, and I'm booked in for IVF in February. So a few more months of cycle monitoring, DHEA, herbs, lots of BMS and if it doesn't work reconsider IVF in Feb.

It's maddening how these little results can really lift you up or send you crashing down. I know antrals are far from an exact science - but I have only 3!!! A normal woman my age has from 15 to 30. It gets me so down that this is happening to me. Why can't I have a perfect life!!! Ok, enough moaning. I've actually got a nice day planned tomorrow so I need to stop feeling so sorry for myself

I'm absolutely exhausted. Think I'll go to bed and curl up with my copy of the infertility cure and find some more acupressure points for me to work on.  Or maybe I'll just watch telly as I'm just so tired.

Sxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry yes I do fart alot at the moment!   And yes Cyclogest can prevent early labour so I have been taking it since I swapped from the nasty Crinone gel (yuk!) and I stop at 32 weeks.

Pix-As soon as I read your post I saw the menogen and thought... Noooooo!  But the girls have warned you! 

Right choc eclair and beddy byes.

Night girls.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sam: Sorry to hear your tx has been cancelled hun. 
I reckon you need to give the DHEA another couple of months, have your antrals and FSH checked each month and see if the situation improves. Remember, it really does only take one... Don't be downhearted.   

Kazzie: My sister lives in Istanbul so I'll be staying with her but you never know if I need a break from the family your link can come in handy - thanks. I researched all the clinics and consultants in Istanbul. There are a few good names that includes the Memorial but the best ones are the American Hospital and the Alman Hospital. The consultant called Mehmet Bahceci - www.bahceci.com is meant to be the best one. I am still thinking if I'm doing the right thing in choosing the Jin over him but I guess I'll find out when I get there!

Laura: Thanks lovely. Night night!. xx

pix xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

SAm - sorry posts crossed. Your AFC changes each month hon so the diff betweem 3 and 5 is not an indeication of a major decline.   Sorry cycle was cancelled.


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks so much for all your kind comments girls. Wow, what a busy board, I'm not sure I'll remember who asked what or who offered the fab advice but it really is much appreciated.

This is my first IVF cycle. I had six months on Clomid earlier this year but didn't respond very well. Had a lap and dye last month and my tubes are fine. My FSH has been a little high (up to 11.7) but am having weekly acu and taking 75mg DHEA which seems to have paid off as it is now 7.9. My antral folly scan in Sept. showed just three follicles.  

Today's scan has peed on my parade a little as I had foolishly gotten my hopes up that the drugs would make some more follies grow (does anyone know if there is still any chance of this happening after 5 days of stimms?). I have a follow up on Friday so I've got fingers and toes firmly crossed for some better news.

I was struck with some of your comments on IUI. I'm not sure what to do about this suggestion from Marie Wren. I know about the low success rates but MW said my chances of success would be comparable with IVF due to my poor response. My acupuncturist also said IUI would provide the best environment for fertilisation and avoid the eggs (which may already be poor quality) being 'processed' too much which could degrade them further. What do you all think about this advice?

Sharon x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

good morning girls!

Um, I cancelled my tx on the clinic, not the other way around. I know this must seem crazy to a lot of you - seems kind of crazy to me too, but basically the reason is they are not expecting me to lay an egg farm (I might be lucky to get one), and for the first time in a long time my natural cycle is starting to resemble a normal persons - so my "current" decision is to try to nuture the one egg I'm hoping I have in my own womb rather than try the IVF route.  If it didn't look like i was developing a follicle & normal lining on my own, or I thought I'd get 3 or 4 eggs, trust me I'd be doing IVF.  But I'm going to wait until Feb now and see if I can get pregnant on my own until then.

Laura - you are really doing so great now hon.  I know the farting must be annoying, but if the cycolgest is helping you do this well, do you want to stop it at 32 weeks or can you keep on?

Sharon - I think MW is just thinking, if Sharon gets one or two eggs, and her tubes are fine, why risk potentially damaging the egg by EC when I could do IUI and hope the egg fertilises in you - which is a better environment.  She told me I'd be doing the same thing. Could you ask MW for the stats of pregnancy rates for women who had 1 or 2 eggs where the 1 or 2 eggs were converted to IUI vs where they choose to do EC and ET?  If I was in your shoes this cycle, I'd ask to see these stats.  I suspect I will be if I get to IVF in Feb, in which case I will be asking to see them.  You may see that it's higher if they convert to IUI, in which case you would feel more confident following this path.  The one thing your missing by choosing this method is information - were there eggs in the follicle? What was the quality of the eggs? Did they fertilise?  So you need to decide if your need for this information is really that important.

I'm sorry your cycle is not going as well as you'd like - I hope Friday brings much better news for you. Remember.. you only need 1, so 1 good one is better than 20 bad ones ok.  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

really really busy today and it's doing my head in, can't concentrate at work and feeling really badly stressed - dunno why 

How are all my lovlies doing?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning ALl,

Anne - Sorry your having a sh!tty day my love.... have something nice for lunch??

SAm - Good plan, if I could have TTC naturally I would have loved too try that first!  No 32 weeks is when the cons wants me to stop the cyclogest.  Not sure why, I may ask next consult, I was too hungry to ask questions at my last one as had been waiting for ages!!

Right, pizza for lunch today.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Laura sweetie
How are the farts today??
  
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  Pizza


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Strangely during the daytime when I'mon my own there are no farts.  They seem to save themselves up for the evening when Tim gets home!    Better out than in I say, nothing worse than trapped wind!

X


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hello lovelies...

Anne: we don't like seeing you frowning hun, cheer up! Do you think your AF is about to arrive and it's making you feel miserable? I know mine does... 

Laura: how are you today hun? You made me hungry now! I might go an get a slice of pizza too 

Sam & Sharon   

pixie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pixie - A slice??!  You need a pizza if your having one... a wee slice would not be enough!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am only eating for myself hun so a slice will do me -ok just to keep you happy I'll throw in a choccie biccie too!  

p xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Good girl, you need to start building up your strength for your cycle!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello girls

Couple of things:

1. Got results of progesterone test - it was taken after 10 days of cycle cancellation. It was 4.1 so I did not ovulate!! Bittersweet feelings - glad in some ways as we did not BMS as we argued and I ended up at my mums - and sad as it means that there was no egg and probably are no eggs left
2. Just filled car up with petrol and forgot to pay - only realised 2 hours later - I got reported to the police - but thankfully not arrested!!!! 

Catch up more later x

A x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- it must be that yes, I feel ......aggitated - that's the only way I can describe it.
Moaning old bag aren't I!
You ok anyway hun?  

Laura- defo better out than in..... ps, you cracked me up about Tim doing his deed into a cup!    

Ally- How's you today sweetie? x

Purple - Hunni, you ok sweetie? let us know xxx

Tracey- Let us know how appt went at Lister later xxx

  to Angel, Bobbi, Anna, LJ, Miranda, Steph, Lucy (think you're on hols now?) Sam, Sharon, Nix, Nicki, Ophelia, beacy, Bugle, Fishy, Popsi, Kazzie, Kate, CJD, Swinny


Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I remember that day hun, it was a horrible one for you . 
You do have eggs hun, they are there somewhere  
So you've had a run in with the Police, oh hun, it's cos your head is all over the shop. Easy mistake to make.
Did he show you his truncheon??


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

HI all!
LB - how's the trumping?   God cyclogest for 2WW was bad enough I cna't imagine for 32 weeks!   How was the pizza?  
HI Anne - any signs of AF yet?
Ally - just to add my bit - there is a book called Inconceivable about a woman with high FSH who gets pregnant - it might give you some hope. She tried lots of different techniques to lower it but actually got lucky when her FSH was pretty high. I'd get all your plumbing checked and go with some cycle monitoring/maybe gentle stim. If your eggs are slightly better on the DHEA, the timing is right and the swimmers tip top and in the right place then that might be the way to go. IUI is unscuccessful for alot cos they don't investigate the proper cause for infertility.  
Sharon - day 5 is early for a scan - you may have a few more hidden away at the next   Again IUI might help you if you didn't do IVF, if they are good eggs they will do the business. Sometimes eggs blasted with too many high dose stims aren't so great though  
Sam - good plan hun  
Pix - was it you waiting for the faxed results? Is it Turkey next month?
Hi Steph - 12 weeks sooon!!!    
Nix - any news on those bloods?  
Still recovering from the food poisoning - had a relapse yesterday   Just having a hot flush now. Lost lots of weight though!  
Love ya 
Nicks


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cant believe i dont come on for 1 day and have just had to spend half an hour reading 5 pages!

forgotten it all now as well!

Anne - hope you're day has picked up - one of my clients accidentally flashed his chap at me this morning - take comfort that someones else's day has been worse    

Lots of    for Heather, Angel and Ophelia 

Nix - how're you doing?

Laura - how was your pizza? what flavour? totally agree with you too - 1 slice Pixie??! - if you're gonna have pizza it has to be a whole one!

LJ - great news that the IUD is out !! Good luck with natural family planning - literally eh?   

Sam, Ally, Tracey, Step, Mira, Kate, Cath, Fishy, Beachy -   lovely ladies xxx

Cant remember who was talking about antral follicles - I only had 3 at my last scan - decided not to pay any attention to that! I'm a little confused that as didnt ovulate this month and no hormones released and no thickening of endometrium at all - will i have AF?

Saw a naturopath yest (yep, now going down the route of just doing anything anyone says might help   ). Interestingly she said i had a lot of inflammation in my body (i didnt tell her about high TNF/Cytokines and natural killer cells result till after that) - so her diagnosis kind of matched ARGC's - she also said i was pretty depleted - you're telling me!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally -   Oh naughty!! 

Nicks   - poor you, nasty food poisioning and if I don't think you need to lose any weight do you?

I've got a head ache.  Had it for a week.    Driving me nuts.  Gonna attempt a snooze.

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nicki- No AF yet but I do feel like I want to   someone though so it can't far away  

Nat- Noooooo, that's horrible. Glad it was an accident


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I hope it was - eeeuuuggghhh..it was minging


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nothing worse that a minging knoblet


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

it was my client i like the least too - not that i would have wanted to see any of my other clients clearly! but if i had to see 1 it certainly wouldnt have been his!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

yuk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

its definitely safe to say that me and the recumbant bike are no longer friends!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I should say!!!

Hi Ally


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Poor Natasha - you will be mentally scared!  

Hi Anne and Laura! 

You feeling better Anne? Its hard to stay so positive all the time isn't it! You just run out of steam from time to time. A xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'm ok hun, just feel like I want to kick the sh!t out of someone    
AF soon I guess

You ok?
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes - I think (and hope) that AF is wending its way towards me soon!! I always feel that it is a new start/ new chance when it comes!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

As long as we have them, we are defo in with our chance hun


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Hey chick! I’m good thanks. Busy at work today - I’m trying to organise a press event tomorrow so my blood is boiling!  

Nicki: Yes hun I’m the fax lady! They still haven’t typed up my results yet. I keep pushing them but the girl I speak to sounds like a real  , so no wonder why things take too long. She told me today she faxed the results to my GP, ( I was like YAY!) and I called the GP to follow up and she didn’t have a clue what I was talking about so called the   back and she said “oh sorry I got confused, your results are not ready yet” arrrggggghhh!!! 

Ally: You know what I did recently, I put diesel in my petrol car!  DH was so angry with me…  

 to everyone else...

pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- take a deep breath, count to 1 million and think of something nice................ like Aero Bubbles chocolates    
You sound quite chirpy today hunni


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon chatty ladies  

Beachy - your meal sounded so yum, bummer about the cancelled concert though  

Laura - i have an image of you crawling round your garden now, that must have been awful, i hope you weren't in your pjs too   I think it's definitely pizza for tea now   Not looking forward to the cyclogest, do they take much getting used to, is the back or front door best  

Ally and Slycett - kinckers in a twist, why not pretend you're Anne and not wear any - sorry Anne couldn't resists  

Ally - i hope work is going ok, your day our with mum sounds lovely, i think my relationship with my mum has got stronger since starting t/x, it must be hard for them seeing us go through this, welling up just at the thought   Oh no, always wondered what would happen if i did that  

Sam -  

Anne - you still busy hun, i'm drowning here, it's just dawned on me that i'll be off work week after next, now i'm panicking  

Natasha -   you poor darling  

Nix - you ok hun  

Mir, Nicki - how's bobster and emily today  

Purple - how's your work travelling going  

Just phoned the clinic for the results of my baseline bloods, all fine so i start stabbing again tomorrow night, scan is next friday, another 8.15 appointment  

Another bad night in the life of fried and frozen fishface, soooo looking forward to getting this darn Synarel out of my system slightly   Had a   on DH's shoulder this morning, feeling very hormonal today, even the nurse said she hoped that my difference in d/r this time would lead to a completely different cycle throughout   start   with me ladies


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hi ya ladies - quiet out there today!

Natasha - eeewwwwhhhh! that sounds just awful.    I think it's likely you didn't ovulate this month as you have had several IVF in a row, and your body probably just needs to have a rest and try to get back into it's cycle again. This may take a couple of months. We all know cycles are governed by the moon, an acupunturist once told me that even knowing where the moon is each day can help to regulate your cycle. Maybe you want to put one of these up on your bathroom mirror and check it every day. I'd just like to say I don't actually get around to doing this myself! 
http://www.moonconnection.com/moon_phases_calendar.phtml

Anne - it's not like you to feel annoyed and anxious! take your clothes off hon maybe you'll feel a little better 

Ally - How are you today ? I'm not sure your progesterone result means you didn't have an egg. Progesterone goes in a bell curve, it's 7 days post ov they need to look at it not day 10 post ov. Cycle previous to this one i had it done on day 7 it was 27.6 (meaning borderline, apparently over 30 means you ovulated...so did I or didn't I?), day 9 it was 6. So day ten would likely have been somewhere between 6 and 0. I've decided I am ovulating, and the last cycle my day 7 was 30. I've no idea what my day 10 was as I didn't check it, but likely low as I had my AF.

Fish - great to hear your bloods were ok. Are you excited about this cycle? I'm excited for you

LJ - are you out there? Hope everything is ok.

Hi Nicks, Pixie and Laura.

Went to Westfields today - first time. I thought it was great, and there are still more stores to open. It wasn't busy at all, but I hear the weekends are manic. It's fab that you can park your car, leave your heavy jacket inside, do the zillion things you want to do under one roof - buy makeup, tights, get keys cut, new battery for the laptop, have a coffee break, do your grocery shopping, buy a new dress for date night, buy pressie for friend who just had a baby .....and not have to deal with the weather the whole time!!

Sam xx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Tell you what, you should see the size of my knickers today....... there so big that I've got my top tucked into them and my tights. How very sexy  
So pleased your bloods are fine hun, so, will you be starting stimming tomorrow night?
Do you do it yourself or does hubby?
What clinic are you at hun?

We all need some


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam- You ok chick?
I need to have more date nights, I seem to be a complete bore in the "getting jiggy" department the last couple of weeks.
need to get my **** in gear  
What's your dress like then?
I know, I'm not normally like this at all, just a blip.
Maybe I just need a good "date night"     

x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Pooing myself this time girls, start stimms thursday night, d/r gets cut down to one sniff tonight! DH did them for me last time, he really enjoyed being involved i think, i can do them myself as i had to a few times when he was a footy  

Anne - you're bridget jones today then  

Sam - what did you buy


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi all,

Some of you might vaguely remember me from last year, but I won't be offended if you don't. I was a PR and I thought you might just like to read my profile at the bottom and see what a difference going to the ARGC has made! I am not PG yet, but this cycle has been so different and we are so full of hope at last. We got 10 eggs and 8 embies and are (if they survive the night) having a day 5 blast transfer tomorrow. 18 months ago, this seemed an impossible dream. I got only 2 eggs at my first IVF and then 3 at the second, both at Wessex. They did not do antral follie counts, did not scan til day 7 and didn't use cetrotide to stop ovulation on a SP. Barcelona proved I respond, but still no joy. ARGC have found immune issues, which as we are unexplained, seemed worth pursuing. My FSH as fluctuated -  at its lowest it was around 3 and has been up to 13. This cycle it was 9.6. My first clinic did not check it at the start of each cycle. We went through such a terrible time after the first two cycles. I was so low and it was dreadful to be told that we stood only a low chance of ever suceeding at having a baby of our own. In reality, it was their poor monitoring and inflexible protocols that let us down. We invested lots of money, time and emotion in those cycles and I am lucky that we have been able to save up and have another chance elsewhere. All I can say is to get another opinion.

I haven't posted regularly on here as I find it impossible to keep up, but I lurk quite a bit! I'm not sure you'll let me back with 10 eggs this cycle, but I hope my story gives some of you some hope.

Love to all of you - you are so supportive of one another. It is so good to know that there are such lovely people out there.

Love Kitykat
XXX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kitkat - thanks hun, that's such a lovely thing to do, your post is an inspiration   Of course you are still a PR   good luck with the rest of your cycle, let us know how you get on


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Kitkat: That's wonderful! thanks for posting hun, it's very inspiring...Good luck with your ET...   

pix xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Well done you kitykat!!!! Your going to get sooo many babies from the ARGC, and by the looks of it have some frosties as well!! Yes, it’s absolutely crucial to get the protocol right for pr’s.  I’m sooo mad at your previous clinics – how on earth are these idiots allowed to practice?  Well all that is behind you now, your in the right place. Can I ask what your AMH was? The ARGC would have done this for you.  I’m the AMH obsessed girl on the PR thread…….

Anne – black knitted bag like dress with high neck – you know like a long roll neck sweater. Looking forward to wearing in tonight.

Fish – some tights to go with above dress! I was mainly scoping the place out for future excursions today.  Had a good juice at Boost juice, and a rubbish horrible lunch at some morrocan Turkish place called Del Aziz.  

Best go ladies – I’ve lots to do today so better get moving...I'll try to get back on tonight

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kity- Ah, how wonderful for you and DH. I will pray for your little embies   
Thank you for posting to us all here, there are so many lovely ladies here that want to be mommies or have a sister or brother for their little ones. Your story is inspiring and I really hope this is your turn to be a mommie hun.
I am just about to start my short Antagonist protocol at the Lister - well, when AF arrives so anyday now.
i was pretty much written off as too old/past it/ no hoper by 2 clinics in Birmingham so with the help of my friends here and DH, ventured to the Lister where they gave me some hope. NOt a massive percentage but then my motto is, 10% of something is better than 0% of nothing!!!

Lots and lots of luck Kity
ps, only been here for about 2 months so we haven't spoken before  
Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Sounds very glam hun
have a good night
xx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh you ladies are so lovely - thanks for your support. I don't know what my AMH is - I will ask tomorrow if it has been tested. Have perused my notes whilst waiting for scans and not noticed it in there though.

   for all of you

Kitykat
XXXX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Bobbi-


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hi ladies - ok I'm an addict - I really AM going now!!

Bobbi - yep natural ivf has been suggested. My understanding is this is better than sex if you don't respond to ivf drugs well, but have tube problems or need to do ICSI due to male factor problems. For me though, they think my tubes are ok, DH sperm is not perfect (82% abnormal), but for us natural ivf would likely to be less effective than good old BMS!!  It could tell me if i've got a bloody egg or not..... I'm wondering if FF will turn the word bloody into something else....let's wait and see 

LOL
Sam xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167073.0


----------

